# Y cada vez en más hogares: Amigo sabe que su mujer le pone los cuernos y se hace el tonto



## polnet (16 Feb 2022)

Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos


Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
Se la ha visto con alguno que otro,ella le dice que sale con amigas


El no es tonto,ella ya ni folla con el

Su problema,el cobra 1100 euros en un almacén , tienen hipoteca a medias,y no se quiere divorciar porque el no puede hacerse cargo de los crios en custodia compartida porque trabaja a turnos y no tiene a nadie que le ayude con los crios cuando le toquen

Si se divorcia se ve en la calle ,pagando la mitad de la hipoteca y 2 pensiónes,una por crío

Así que nos ha a dicho a otro amigo y a mi que él se va a hacer el tonto porque quiere seguir viviendo con sus hijos
A ella no le dice nada ,se hace el tonto aunque sepa que se la están follando

El cree que se aburrirá de eso y volverá a su vida hogareña


Tiene que ser difícil estar así
Conocéis a alguien en situación similar??



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8977530


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Feb 2022)

Dame el tfno de la Charo que yo hablo con ella


----------



## CreepyCoin (16 Feb 2022)

Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.


----------



## Casino (16 Feb 2022)

En la cárcel ya no hay que ir a remar. Y sales con subsidio de desempleo. E incluso con mejor cualificación si se forma allí, cosa que de paso reduce condena.



Saludos.


----------



## polnet (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Cierto, con la diferencia que esas mujeres se podían divorciar y ponerse a trabajar, y este hombre no tiene esa capacidad, pues quedaría en la calle, pasando dos manutenciones con un sueldo de 1100€


----------



## luca (16 Feb 2022)

Borrado. Ver firma.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (16 Feb 2022)

Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...


----------



## Michael_Knight (16 Feb 2022)

Trayendo mierdas de forocoches al principal de Burbuja, con dos cojones.


----------



## Ponix (16 Feb 2022)

La monogamia no es muy practica hoy día.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (16 Feb 2022)

¿Y las fotos?


----------



## polnet (16 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Trayendo mierdas de forocoches al principal de Burbuja, con dos cojones.



Para ti pueden ser mierdas, para muchos es la realidad del día a día, no hay que ser muy inteligente para saber de qué va esto..


----------



## Giordano Bruno (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Ibas bien hasta la frase final jojojojojojojojojo y si piensa eso es que SI es tonto además de pagafantas y pringao.
Yo en su caso le montaba un pollo a la Lumi y en caso de divorcio y tener que hacer de proveedor de la puta ya divorciado...dejo el curro por depresión y me vuelvo a casa Papís y que pague la hipoteca la zorra si puede y mis hijos los veré cuando me dejen porque lo primero es la dignidad de uno y luego lo demás.


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Está aplazando lo inevitable. Ahora en España con la situación de los varones ante un divorcio, viogenes y demás.. pues quizás no sea la opción más digna pero puede que sea la menos mala mientras trata de ahorrar algo. Que sepa que el divorcio se lo va a pedir ella.


----------



## Ponix (16 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta la frase final jojojojojojojojojo y si piensa eso es que SI es tonto además de pagafantas y pringao.
> Yo en su caso le montaba un pollo a la Lumi y en caso de divorcio y tener que hacer de proveedor de la puta ya divorciado...dejo el curro por depresión y me vuelvo a casa Papís y que pague la hipoteca la zorra si puede y mis hijos los veré cuando me dejen porque lo primero es la dignidad de uno y luego lo demás.



En occidente ya no queda dignidad. Solo hace falta ver a idiotas vacunandose experimentos por quedar bien.


----------



## ComTrololo (16 Feb 2022)

Es la nueva subnormalidad, es la mejor decision que puede tomar a nivel economico, a nivel sentimental si solo piensa en su hijo/a tambien, eso de las quincenas debe ser un puto cachondeo. Ahora bien si esta enchochado de la gimnasta lo mejor que puede hacer es salir por patas porque a la larga se tirara por el balcon.

Me hace “gracia” cuando algunos dicen que es un cobarde, que no vive su vida y tal. Esta alli en la guerra aguantando, los otros salen huyendo porque pueden economicamente o porque simplemente desaparecen. Total que mas da que se quede o se vaya, una viogen te lo ponen cuando les salga del papo y a chupar calabozo.


----------



## BeninExpress (16 Feb 2022)

Rubia, coqueta enséñanos las tetas..


----------



## Javiser (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Es muy habitual ambos extremos, más de lo que parece . 

Al final el matrimonio en muchas ocasiones se convierte en una convivencia forzada por intereses, algo así como compañeros de piso cuando se vive de alquiler compartido


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta la frase final jojojojojojojojojo y si piensa eso es que SI es tonto además de pagafantas y pringao.
> Yo en su caso le montaba un pollo a la Lumi y en caso de divorcio y tener que hacer de proveedor de la puta ya divorciado...dejo el curro por depresión y me vuelvo a casa Papís y que pague la hipoteca la zorra si puede y mis hijos los veré cuando me dejen porque lo primero es la dignidad de uno y luego lo demás.



La lumi te viogeniza, luego vas al trullo por no pasar la pensión y con un poco de suerte conoces a algún niño de Lady Machetes en las duchas de la trena.. 

Lo importante es que hay que parar al fascismo de VOX.


----------



## Reivakuum (16 Feb 2022)

Pues si es por los hijos hace bien en aguantar hasta que sean mayores y vean lo puta que es su madre la verdad. Aqui todos somos muy machos pero no me gustaria estar en esa encrucijada: mi honor o mis hijos...
Lo que va a pasar es que la otra le va a dar la patada y va a tener que pagar las pensiones igualmente. ahí es cuando los casos acaban en los telediarios.


----------



## maggneto (16 Feb 2022)

Chistaco:

*Dos coleguis en el Paco´s Bar*

-Mi mujer me ha dicho que se va a ir a vivir con su amante.
-¿Y tú que le has dicho?
-Que si me puedo ir a vivir con ellos


----------



## Disminuido (16 Feb 2022)

Va a meter a un mazado barbatonto tatuado y va a volver con la madre , como si pudiese elgir viviendo en españa


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (16 Feb 2022)

Pueden tener un accidente cualquiera de los dos , y con los tiempos que corren toca disfrutar el presente , o al menos intentarlo , el al menos es buen padre y piensa en sus hijos .
Y si tiene necesidades pues existe un considerable abanico de posibilidades , no estamos en pleno nacional catolicismo de Franco .


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2022)

menudo dilema, o el orgullo o hijos mas ruina de por vida, sumado que encima la otra si le monta bronca, tiene una viogen que te cagas.

ahora sabe que su mujer es puta, de la otra forma, encima pagara la cama.

Mi consejo: seguir asi hasta que los crios tengan 16 años el pequeño, no queda otra, desconectar la mente y simplemente "ver la vida pasar".


----------



## licenciadoPanoja (16 Feb 2022)

Si es lo que decidio, hace bien, no se porque nadie deberia tener derecho a juzgarlo. Lo unico que veo, es que como amigos, deberian aconsejarle que se vaya preparando desde ya, porque el futuro no pinta bien.

Que se prepare a todos los niveles, desde el mental al economico, al emocional, con sus hijos... todo le hara falta mas adelante. Porque llegara un momento en el que todo explote y quien mejor preparado este, mejor parado saldra. Si tiene los deberes hchos con el mismo, con su mujer y con sus hijos mucho mejor.

Dentro de un tiempo, con los hijos mayores, la hipoteca pagada y todo preparado ya llegara el tiempo de actuar sin aspavientos y sin dramas (por su parte).


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Cierto, con la diferencia que esas mujeres se podían divorciar y ponerse a trabajar, y este hombre no tiene esa capacidad, pues quedaría en la calle, pasando dos manutenciones con un sueldo de 1100€



Es que son cosas diferentes. El que hace eso es porque tiene dinero -mira cómo menciona chalet, viajes, BMW-, y la mujer de trabajar, nanai. No les importa que el marido ande con quien quiera mientras le tengan la vida cubierta. La que quiere o es capaz de trabajar, no lo aguanta. Conozco varios casos de cornuas consentidas, más vagas que una manta.

El otro es un desgraciado que se puso en la cola esa que sale en la película Bitelchús. Antes o después se acabará hartando y... ya sabe la que le espera. Esto es España, el peor país del mundo para un divorciado con hijos, y unos caen por la atracción de un coño, y otros están cayendo porque no esperaban la puñalada trapera que le están metiendo a los hombres en este país.

Por desgracia, a los que nos está tocando vivir esta locura, solo podemos tomar medidas como lo hice yo. Mujer que no quisiera hijos, y, como dice el refrán: A medias ni con la mujer.

Sin hijos, y todo lo que hay es mío. Si me llegara a denunciar, se tiene que largar de la casa porque no hay hijos y la casa es solo mía, pero vamos, dentro de este mundo de petardas y pelandruscas, se rasca, se rasca, y alguna sale que merece la pena, pero hay que rascar.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Si, yo lo he visto tambien.

Por no perder el status y el nivel de vida hay mujeres que aguantan ser cornudas y tener maridos puteros.

Creo que este tipo de casos, lo de perder la dignidad y dejar que te pongan los cuernos, es mas habitual en mujeres que hombres.



Pero vamos, que en un caso como el de este hilo lo que tiene que hacer el tio es lo mismo que su mujer, que se ponga Tinder y a follar por ahi con otras.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

Si si... va a follar mogollon por tinder...



Artorias dijo:


> que se ponga Tinder y a follar por ahi con otras.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (16 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Trayendo mierdas de forocoches al principal de Burbuja, con dos cojones.



Eres un pesado macho. Comprate un foro capullo.


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

Ya estamos con FC y su basura de propaganda


----------



## jamesito (16 Feb 2022)

Contratar un detective privado por un par de mil pavos.
Que saque pruebas , y divorcio, así estará cubierto antes posibles viogen.
Y a luchar por custodia compartida, y asi no hay que pagar pensiones.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Si si... va a follar mogollon por tinder...



Bueno, yo hablo desde mi experiencia hace años antes de estar con mi actual pareja..., en cualquier caso si existen y tienen exito ese tipo de aplicaciones es porque funcionan..., pero bueno, ese es otro debate...



En cualquier caso, yo creo que en un caso como este lo mejor que puede hacer el tipo ese es contratar un buen detective y juntar pruebas de la infedilidad.

Con eso y un buen abogado deberia tener un buen divorcio. Demostrada la infedilidad, cualquier juez con dos dedos de frente no se va a tragar una falsa denuncia por viogen, canta mucho que seria por venganza al pedir el tio el divorcio por la infedilidad. Es mas, no creo que ninguna tia ni su abogado sean tan estupidos de plantar una falsa denuncia de ese tipo habiendo una infedilidad demostrada por su parte...

El problema lo veo en lo de no poder ocuparse de los crios si le dan la custodia compartida (¿no tiene padres jubilados que se puedan ocupar de los nietos?), pero vamos, que si no tiene familiares que le puedan hechar una mano siempre le saldra mas economico contratar a alguien que se ocupe de ellos que pasar pension de manutencion.


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2022)

jamesito dijo:


> Contratar un detective privado por un par de mil pavos.
> Que saque pruebas , y divorcio, así estará cubierto antes posibles viogen.
> Y a luchar por custodia compartida, y asi no hay que pagar pensiones.



y ella en un hipotético juicio puede alegar que todo eso lo hizo porque se sentía amenazada y coaccionada en casa...

lo que hace el tipo es evitar un daño peor.


----------



## polnet (16 Feb 2022)

jamesito dijo:


> Contratar un detective privado por un par de mil pavos.
> Que saque pruebas , y divorcio, así estará cubierto antes posibles viogen.
> Y a luchar por custodia compartida, y asi no hay que pagar pensiones.



Deja de ver películas, eso no vale absolutamente para nada, que te sea infiel no es nada, y lo de la custodia compartida eso aún lo tienes que pelear, pero no hay nada que te pueda servir de comodin contra una VdG…


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

automono dijo:


> y ella en un hipotético juicio puede alegar que todo eso lo hizo porque se sentía amenazada y coaccionada en casa...
> 
> lo que hace el tipo es evitar un daño peor.



No cuela.

¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.

En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Deja de ver películas, eso no vale absolutamente para nada, que te sea infiel no es nada, y lo de la custodia compartida eso aún lo tienes que pelear, pero no hay nada que te pueda servir de comodin contra una VdG…



Preguntarle a un abogado si lo del detective y la infedilidad probada por una de las partes de la pareja (sea el tio o la tia) influye en estos casos y despues venis y nos contais que os ha dicho.


----------



## Octubrista (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Cierto, con la diferencia que esas mujeres se podían divorciar y ponerse a trabajar, y este hombre no tiene esa capacidad, pues quedaría en la calle, pasando dos manutenciones con un sueldo de 1100€



Deja el trabajo, pierden el piso, él se echa a vivir a la calle, la Charo a ejercer para comer, los niños a los servicios sociales.

No bromeo, teníamos a una señora de la limpieza en mi empresa, que su hermano decidió zanjar el tema así, un tipo que trabajaba de camarero 16h al día, contaba esta mujer que iba al restaurante en el que trabajó, le daban de comer, se lavaba en los servicios, etc.

Posiblemente le pagaban en "b", por piedad, haciendo algún trabajillo allí, pero la niña que tenían terminó en manos de sus abuelos maternos, así como la Charo (de vuelta al pueblo de sus padres, y si no, la pobreza), además de tener después graves problemas psicológicos, que ni trabajaba, y el tío que se la follaba (o los que fueran) sólo iban y venían.

El tema es tener o no valor, y/o considerar el futuro de los niños.

En el pueblo de origen de mis padres hay algún caso parecido (con otras historias de fondo) de provinciana que va a capital, y regresa con larva/s cuando el remero deja de remar, y son los abuelos quienes terminan cargando con la emancipada porqueyolovalguista.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

Ayer lei en algun hilo que gente habia visto la foto de la victima de la manada comiendole el culo a uno de ellos con total naturalidad... luego alego sentirse amenazada y coaccionada... el final de ellos ya lo sabes.



Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Feb 2022)

Casada y sale con amigas?.
A ver puedes para tomar un café teatro etc pero salir sin tu marido de juerga raro raro


----------



## PACOJONES (16 Feb 2022)

Yo le pondria un detective y una vez con las pruebas delante me sentaria a hablar con ella para decirle lo que me ha dicho mi abogado que pasaria si presentaba esas pruebas en una demanda de divorcio, para conseguir que por lo menos me dejara a mi follarme a la que quisiera como hace ella, y asi todos contentos, y te ahorras el que te diga que la estas acusando falsamente y que eres una mala persona y blablabla que todos sabemos, cogiendo tu la delantera en la negociacion, y a follar que el mundo se va a acabar


----------



## PACOJONES (16 Feb 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Casada y sale con amigas?.
> A ver puedes para tomar un café teatro etc pero salir sin tu marido de juerga raro raro



En que mundo vives? y de viaje con amigas tambien, anda que!! Y sino pregúntaselo al Abascal hahahaha


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (16 Feb 2022)

El dilema de pedir el divorcio no existe

En cuanto que uno de los que se folla le presente un plan de vida y sea mejor proveedor, será ella quien se lo pida


----------



## agarcime (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Preguntarle a un abogado si lo del detective y la infedilidad probada por una de las partes de la pareja (sea el tio o la tia) influye en estos casos y despues venis y nos contais que os ha dicho.



Ya te digo yo que no.

Hace años si era motivo de divorcio (la infidelidad) y la parte corneada creo que podía sacar algo.

Ahora el divorcio es libre (sin causas) te puedes divorciar con cualquier excusa y no hay indemnización alguna 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

Ultimamente pillo aviones los jueves... es acojonante el mogollon de grupos de tias que se van de fiesta... mucho mas que tios.



PACOJONES dijo:


> En que mundo vives? y de viaje con amigas tambien, anda que!!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

El ultimo viaje fue a sevilla... eso si, tias derroidas totalmente... las oi decir : Lo que pase en sevilla se queda en sevilla... me descojonaba por dentro con las putas feas... como no os pille un camion y os quedeis alli japutas...


----------



## Cygnus Saint (16 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta la frase final jojojojojojojojojo y si piensa eso es que SI es tonto además de pagafantas y pringao.
> Yo en su caso le montaba un pollo a la Lumi y en caso de divorcio y tener que hacer de proveedor de la puta ya divorciado...dejo el curro por depresión y me vuelvo a casa Papís y que pague la hipoteca la zorra si puede y mis hijos los veré cuando me dejen porque lo primero es la dignidad de uno y luego lo demás.



Como bien burbujo, no tienes ni puta idea de qué va la vida. Lo primero son los hijos, no la dignidad.

Ánimo!!


----------



## cujo (16 Feb 2022)

Lo primero q tiene q hacer es cambiarse de género .
Luego buscar ser agredido por el novio de la charo.
Víctima de violencia de género .
Paguita, piso de acogida , potestad sobre los hijos y quizá puesto de administrativo en el ayuntamiento


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Admiro su frialdad, desprecio su poca sangre y manginismo.


----------



## CACHICUERNA (16 Feb 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Pues si es por los hijos hace bien en aguantar hasta que sean mayores y vean lo puta que es su madre la verdad. Aqui todos somos muy machos pero no me gustaria estar en esa encrucijada: mi honor o mis hijos...
> Lo que va a pasar es que la otra le va a dar la patada y va a tener que pagar las pensiones igualmente. ahí es cuando los casos acaban en los telediarios.



Precisamente por sus hijos tiene que darle una patada a la zorra, para que vean en su padre el ejemplo de un hombre digno, con valores, aunque sea pobre, podrá mirar a sus hijos con la cabeza alta, no como un mangina.


----------



## bloody_sunday (16 Feb 2022)

Dile a tu amigo que con los cuernos de ciervo/vikingo que le están saliendo se le está quedando la misma cara que el que mató a Paquirri...
Y que se haga socio del Madrid..


----------



## Demi Grante (16 Feb 2022)

Conozco a uno que está con una que tuvo un hijo con una relación anterior. Ella le puso los cuernos a su marido por él. Se divorció y se casó con él y tuvieron un hijo.

Ahora ella le ha puesto los cuernacos y lo sabe medio barrio, colegas suyos se lo han confirmado, pero él se dice que no que es un mal entendido.

Lo que creo es que hay gente que prefiere estar en esa situación antes que quedarse en en la calle pagando el piso a la puta. A no ser que haga con el amante la misma jugada que le hizo con el primer marido y con suerte sólo tenga que pagar la manutención.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (16 Feb 2022)

Son cosas del patriarcao


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (16 Feb 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
> Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...



Ni más ni menos. Y encima se comerá una VIOGEN.


----------



## fel_com (16 Feb 2022)

Lo del detective creo que no sirve para nada. Yo creo que el problema lo tiene con la hipoteca. Debe de pasar un poco de lo que hace su mujer durante un tiempo mientras maniobra el liquidar la casa y trasladarse con abuelo, alquiler o lo que sea. Debe urdir una buena excusa para ello. Problemas de trabajo o lo que sea. Si se inicia el divorcio la señora se quedara en la casa con los niños y el pagando parte de hipoteca. Tiene que evitar eso. La custodia compartida por sus turnos parece que no puede ser. Bueno, su abogado que pelee por la menor pension alimenticia posible.
Los hijos crecen y con la adolescencia son cada vez mas independientes y pasan mas de los padres. No son excusa para aguantar la situacion que plantea esa señora. Antes o despues saltara un chispazo entre los conyuges y el acabara en el calabozo.
Osea, aligerar al maximo las futuras cargas e onomicas y luego plantear divorcio.
Mujeres hay muchas y no se necesitan para vivir, la tranquilidad emocional si se precisa.


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...




Es que el tener hijos tiene sus cosas... cuento dos historias, con cierto parecido a esta:

- La primera de un amigo, tenía suficientes ingresos, sin embargo su trabajo era bastante ambulante, de aquí para allá constantemente y sin horarios muy fijos, media España y algún país extranjero pateado. Sabe que su mujer se lía con otros, al principio no lo quiere ver, está el tipo sumamente enamorado, luego no le queda otra, pues la pilla... en fin... sigue con ella durante tiempo y dado que somos amigos un día me cuenta sus desventuras en esta situación: LOS HIJOS. El planteamiento para él es simple, si deja a su mujer, ni sabe cúando podrá ver a sus hijos, ni siquiera sabe qué horas o cómo hará para verlos, al seguir con ella tiene habitación en la casa, ya que ni siquiera ya duermen juntos, pero al menos cuando va a casa ve a sus hijos y puede estar cómodamente con ellos... mantuvieron una especie de acuerdo durante un buen tiempo, hasta que ella encontró a otro y rompió la relación... tal y como él presuponía eso supuso un desvarajuste para sus relaciones con sus hijos, pero al ser ya algo mayores pues le fue más sencillo que si hubiese roto al principio... hablamos si mal no recuerdo de más de 4 años en esa situación...

- La segunda es la de una relación de una pareja en la que ambos estaban bien situados. Ella profesora en colegio de críos y él abogado. Ella estuvo con alguna relación fuera del matrimonio... En mi divorico decidí que él me llevase el caso, le conocía y además sabía que era muy buen profesional. Como conocidos que éramos, no amigos o no lo que yo llamo amigo en su despacho entramos en confidencias sobre mi relación, sobre las relaciones en general y sobre las mujeres, en fin una charla diversa... en esa amplitud de la charla él me confiesa que sabe que su mujer tiene un amigo y ha tenido al menos otro y me da sus nombres, a los cuales conocemos... he de decir que uno lo sabía, el otro lo desconocía, pero efectivamente luego supe que era cierto... ¿entonces qué hacía él con ella???... es un tipo más que triunfador tanto en el ámbito profesional, como no menos en el personal, donde ha tenido diversas mujeres y para ellas él es bastante atractivo, eso no cabe duda... se lo pregunto y... y... pues más de lo mismo: LOS HIJOS... con su trabajo pedir la custodia compartida lo ve complicado, ya que no puede casi ni saber cúando tiene tiempo y lo que es peor, el no se ve llevando la casa, máxime si tiene que contratar a personal para ello, le quedaría ir a casa de sus padres, pero eso le parece patético y no le gustaría... la otra opción es darle la custodia a ella y tenerlos los días que le correspondiese, pero eso le impediría seguir con sus actividades, específicamente las deportivas, donde además de participar es un representante de una organización donde se estaba labrando una importante reputación y NO QUIERE por nada del mundo dejar de ver a sus hijos y menos que nada quiere sentir que no tiene tiempo para ellos... PERO con todo y con ello lo que más DRAMA le produce es que si se divorcia, no imagina COMO podrá estar con otra mujer y que ella acepte a sus hijos como propios y no estaría dispuesto en ningún caso que sus hijos no fueran lo primero, todo esto lo más resumido que se me ha ocurrido... su visión al final es que como madre ella era óptima y él podía soportar sus devaneos, al menos durante unos años hasta que sus hijos fuesen algo mayores... hoy los hijos están, al menos uno con estudios univesitarios y el otro los cursa, ellos siguen juntos, me gustaría contar más de ellos, pero ya digo que no son amigos... y hoy vivo un poco apartado, con lo cual desconozco la relación que mantienen actualmente...

Tengo algún otro conocido que ante el divorcio, no porque su mujer le engañase, el tema NIÑOS sí era algo que les frenaba. En algún caso sí por el tema económico, pero en al menos otro no lo era, simplemente no quería perder la afinidad con sus hijos y sabía cómo lo había pasado de mal su hermano en una mal divorcio, con todo tipo de malos asuntos por medio, entre los cuales la utilización de los hijos como arma arrojadiza era trágico...

El tema hijos para los hombres es realmente muy complicado habitualmente en un divorcio y ante estas situaciones... también hoy en día para las mujeres, por supuesto...

Y lo es en general... conozco dos casos, al menos, de hombre que se quedó viudo y con hijos a cargo... el primero acabó viviendo en casa de su suegra, que era quíen acabó cuidando a los hijos, la vida de él, pues complicada según he ido viendo, hasta que encontró a una mujer divorciada con hijos y rehicieron la vida ambos, pero no salió bien... la suerte para él es que sus hijos ya eran algo mayores, con lo cual eran autónomos y con ayuda nuevamente de la suegra en algún caso no ha tenido problemas, salvo que uno de los hijos de la que era su nueva compañera, era apenas un bebé cuando se juntaron y él le cogió cariño, hoy no tiene ningún tipo de derecho con respeto de ese crío y sé que le ha afectado fuertemente... el otro caso que conozco de viudo, tenía una cría de no más de 4 añitos, pero tuvo la suerte de que entre hermana, cuñada, alguna ayuda de la suegra y de la madre iba toreando con los horarios, que era lo que peor llevaba; pero por su trabajo no tuvo muchos problemas en compaginar esa situación, eso sí, tras muchas ayudas...

Alguien me preguntó alguna vez porqué siendo como soy tardé tanto en divorciarme... mis hijos tenían ya una edad en la que no era complicado el compaginar mi vida con su cuidado y con todo no fue fácil... es muy complicado siempre y en todo caso...


----------



## Smoker (16 Feb 2022)

Miles, es el problema de entrar en el juego del coño y aceptar esta sociedad 
Si no tuviera hipoteca de por medio la cosa cambia


----------



## MaGiVer (16 Feb 2022)

Ya que lo está viendo venir, lo primero que tiene que hacer es cambiar de sexo en registro civil.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

1.- Se divorcia el que puede, no el que quiere
2.- Os comeis el tarro con los crios... lo aceptan antes que nadie, ya no es como antes que eras el raro... ahora lo raro en el cole es que haya padres que aun esten juntos. Los niños a partir de los 12 años si quieren estar contigo, estaran. No los fuerces ni obligues solo por joder a tu pareja.


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.
> 
> En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".



No has estado en un juicio en tu vida


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Esto es totalmente incierto... quizás hoy hay más casos, pero simplemente porque el riesgo se ve de otro modo... antes el "qué dirán" era bastante más peliagudo que cualquier otra cosa... hoy la realidad es que cada uno va a lo suyo y poco importa nada, de hecho casi nadie piensa demasiado en lo que hacen otros...

Y el divorcio no libra a nadie de consecuencias si hay hijos de por medio... ni a nosotros, ni a ellas... hoy es complicado para ambos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Feb 2022)

Mientras no entre en el rollo cuckold 

O se preste a hacer de fotógrafo del onlyfans de ella

La cosa es más o menos aceptable


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Feb 2022)

Si gana 1000€ y contribuye en los gastos de casa (todos sabemos que en más del 50%) suerte tiene si le queda para gasolina y tomarse un café en la máquina de tanto en tanto


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Es que el tener hijos tiene sus cosas... cuento dos historias, con cierto parecido a esta:
> 
> - La primera de un amigo, tenía suficientes ingresos, sin embargo su trabajo era bastante ambulante, de aquí para allá constantemente y sin horarios muy fijos, media España y algún país extranjero pateado. Sabe que su mujer se lía con otros, al principio no lo quiere ver, está el tipo sumamente enamorado, luego no le queda otra, pues la pilla... en fin... sigue con ella durante tiempo y dado que somos amigos un día me cuenta sus desventuras en esta situación: LOS HIJOS. El planteamiento para él es simple, si deja a su mujer, ni sabe cúando podrá ver a sus hijos, ni siquiera sabe qué horas o cómo hará para verlos, al seguir con ella tiene habitación en la casa, ya que ni siquiera ya duermen juntos, pero al menos cuando va a casa ve a sus hijos y puede estar cómodamente con ellos... mantuvieron una especie de acuerdo durante un buen tiempo, hasta que ella encontró a otro y rompió la relación... tal y como él presuponía eso supuso un desvarajuste para sus relaciones con sus hijos, pero al ser ya algo mayores pues le fue más sencillo que si hubiese roto al principio... hablamos si mal no recuerdo de más de 4 años en esa situación...
> 
> ...



Lo de ejercer sobra.. no hay pruebas de que ella se la este pegando.
Pero esta claro que se quiere divorciar pq una cosa como dije es tomar algo teatro y otra es irte de juerga estando casada.
Y regla numero uno que doy a mis amigos /as nunca jamás asumas responsabilidades que no son tuyas si quieres cuidar hijos de otros/as hazte voluntario/a.
He conocido casos de ellos y ellas cuidar hijos ajenos y luego darles la patada a el y a ella.
Que es ser egoísta pues no para aprovechados/as está lleno el mundo.
No es ser egoísta es quererte a uno mismo.
Y si tienen hijos q sean mayores.


----------



## Anka Motz (16 Feb 2022)

AMIGO de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos.

Pues, que ande con cuidado, que lleva "boletos" para mantener a otra "larva ajena"...


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

No entiendo nada.

Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??

Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Feb 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> AMIGO de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos.
> 
> Pues, que ande con cuidado, que lleva "boletos" para mantener a otra "larva ajena"...



Si dice el op que el amigo ya no folla con la mujer, su se queda embarazada cantará mucho

De todas formas, si de repente ella tiene ganas de sexo y de reconducir la situación, que empiece a sospechar que igual ya tiene la larva de otro en la tripita


----------



## Stock Option (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??
> 
> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



¿Aún dándole vueltas a esto?

Ley de Pareto MANDA.

El 20% de los machos (ALFA) se folla al 80% de las hembras. Y los demás a verlo entre llantos y pajas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??
> 
> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



Hay una frase de gabino Diego en una peli que dice: si en el mundo hay 7 mujeres por cada hombre, debe haber un cabrón por ahí follándose a 14 tías


----------



## Kenthomi (16 Feb 2022)

Pues yo que queréis que os diga... hace tiempo ley que hay una especie de ley por la cual se puede denunciar si se pone los cuernos basado en un daño o perjuicio a la unidad familiar.... 

Si me pone los cuernos la denunció por ponerme los cuernos nada mas


----------



## Anka Motz (16 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si dice el op que el amigo ya no folla con la mujer, su se queda embarazada cantará mucho
> 
> De todas formas, si de repente ella tiene ganas de sexo y de reconducir la situación, que empiece a sospechar que igual ya tiene la larva de otro en la tripita



Si está "tragando" ahora, "por no quedarse tirado"......
Que no llegaría a "tragar" en un futuro???


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Feb 2022)

si te lo tomas con extrema frialdad y racionalismo de un contable, los cálculos son correctos.


----------



## thanos2 (16 Feb 2022)

Pues hace lo que hay que hacer y lo más lógico.

Mirar para otro lado como se ha hecho siempre y disfrutar de tus hijos sin complicarte la vida.

Que folle con quien quiera, y el marido que haga lo mismo, pero que mantengan la vida que llevan con los hijos y sean una familia feliz. 

Así son el 90% de los matrimonios que resisten. 

Cuando los hijos se hacen mayores y logran volar, que cada vez está más difícil, ya si están hartos el uno del otro, con ahorros o casa del pueblo, uno se retira lejos y cada uno a disfrutar de la vejez con lo que haya ahorrado.

Joder un matrimonio por unos cuernos es lo más imbécil, así ha sido el matrimonio desde que existe. La Historia, la literatura, las películas, las canciones, el arte, las historias familiares, los hermanos no reconocidos, todo en esta vida nos lo pone delante, y queremos seguir creyendo en cuentos de hadas.

Hay que ser inútil para tener problemas por una infidelidad, porque al fin y al cabo es algo que solo ha de pasar antes o después en uno, en otro o en ambos. Lo que hay que hacer es asumir que esto es así desde que el mundo es mundo y valorar si merece la pena mandar a la mierda todo a cambio de estar solo, sin hijos, endeudado y jodido por el resto de tu vida. 

Deja a la mujer que camele y camela tú también un poquito y ya.


----------



## Kamui (16 Feb 2022)

Lo mismo que se decía en la época franquista, que los hombres eran todos muy malos porque se iban de putas mientras la mujer se quedaba en casa aguantando sin decir nada. Ahora resulta que lo hacen ellas y ellos se deben aguantar.


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> ¿Aún dándole vueltas a esto?
> 
> Ley de Pareto MANDA.
> 
> El 20% de los machos (ALFA) se folla al 80% de las hembras. Y los demás a verlo entre llantos y pajas.




Si si eso es

Es que es exagerado macho ...unos se hinchan a follar otros nada. Como el dinero unos están repletos de billetes otros muy tiesos

Que mal repartido todo la verdad. Pero que mal


----------



## agarcime (16 Feb 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Pues yo que queréis que os diga... hace tiempo ley que hay una especie de ley por la cual se puede denunciar si se pone los cuernos basado en un daño o perjuicio a la unidad familiar....
> 
> Si me pone los cuernos la denunció por ponerme los cuernos nada mas



Aquí no existe 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## circodelia2 (16 Feb 2022)

Pero qué bordes y cabronas son algunas, pobre hombre, pobres criaturas.
....


----------



## bertie (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Le pasa por que es lo que se merece.


----------



## louis.gara (16 Feb 2022)

Mujer empoderada, mujer emputada o que te pensabas.


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Lo mismo que se decía en la época franquista, que los hombres eran todos muy malos porque se iban de putas mientras la mujer se quedaba en casa aguantando sin decir nada. Ahora resulta que lo hacen ellas y ellos se deben aguantar.




Si pero hay una notable diferencia. En la êpoca franquista el hombre iba pagando como ahora si quiere follar.

Ellas no pagan por sexo. Follan gratis incluso quienes se las follan les pagan cenas y regalos


Ser mujer es un puto chollo, si sales promiscua o un poco putilla te pones las botas a joder nunca pasas hambre.


----------



## Guano For Life (16 Feb 2022)

Casi 40 tacos, mileurista, la mujer con otro y el callado por miedo. Definición de muerte en vida

Que Dios se apiade de su alma


----------



## Kenthomi (16 Feb 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Aquí no existe
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pues la demandaria por daños y perjuicios o contra el honor o la de sus hijos etc

Que lo revisará un juez el daño emocional y sentimental que ocasiona a la unidad familiar y si no que invoque a los mandamientos de dios


----------



## Teuro (16 Feb 2022)

¿Más putas?


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No has estado en un juicio en tu vida



En uno como este, por suerte, no.

¿Y tu?, ¿has tenido uno EXACTAMENTE como este caso?, ¿te ha puesto los cuernos tu mujer, LO HAS DEMOSTRADO, y has ido a juicio para divorciarte?, ¿aun asi ella esgrimio una viogen FALSA y el juez la dio por valida?.

Venga, iluminanos, cuentanos tu caso.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Feb 2022)

Maximum derroition.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

agarcime dijo:


> Ya te digo yo que no.
> 
> Hace años si era motivo de divorcio (la infidelidad) y la parte corneada creo que podía sacar algo.
> 
> ...



Aqui nadie ha hablado de indemnizacion.

Se esta diciendo que una mujer infiel, cuya infedilidad ha sido PROBADA, no va a esgrimir una viogen falsa en un juicio porque el juez no es tonto y no se lo va a tragar. Es mas, ningun abogado minimamente listo va a dejar que su cliente denuncia malos tratos falsos en un caso asi.


----------



## agarcime (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Aqui nadie ha hablado de indemnizacion.
> 
> Se esta diciendo que una mujer infiel, cuya infedilidad ha sido PROBADA, no va a esgrimir una viogen falsa en un juicio porque el juez no es tonto y no se lo va a tragar. Es mas, ningun abogado minimamente listo va a dejar que su cliente denuncia malos tratos falsos en un caso asi.



Ah eso si claro. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Lo cierto es que no tiene mucha solución, la Ley protege al 100% a las mujeres, si la cosa acaba en un juzgado pillas con 100% de probabilidad. Si le canta los 40 a la tiparraca va a ser chantajeado y desplumado, el ha hecho un duro balance pero prefiere tragar y estar con sus hijos que vivir peor.

La tiparraca todavía hace labores del hogar o algo? Porque lo malo de estas cosas es que el chantaje degenera y degenera y al final se convierte en esclavitud. Conviene recordar que eres un pirado psicópata en estos casos de yo voy a la cárcel pero del cajón de pino no te saca nadie, de farol claro pero creíble , a ver si huye o se relaja, el terrorismo solo se combate con terrorismo.

El error es tener hijos hoy en día, que si que es lo que el NWO quiere pero solo hay que verlo en paralelismo al covid, han ganado joder, tienes hijos con la mujer equivocada (y a menudo no lo sabes hasta que los tienes) y ahí comienza tu via crucis, no es justo pero y qué? Tienes millones de testimonios de como muchos se arruinaron la vida así, hasta que no cambien las leyes viogen de mierda hay que ser sumamente cauto.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??
> 
> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



Son dicotomias sanas de los desquiciados de este foro.

En un mismo hilo son capaces de afirmar que es habitual que mujeres casadas corneen a sus maridos y, al mismo tiempo, que aplicaciones de contacto no funcionan y que es imposible follar...

Pero bueno, uno ya se habitua a estas estupideces.

Es como cuando dicen que las mujeres españolas estan deseando abrirse de patas con moronegros y a la vez los acusan de violadores, ¿para que coño van a necesitar los moronegros violar si, segun los iluminados de este antro, las españolas se les van abriendo de patas por la calle?.

Pero bueno, cosas de comedoritos sin contacto con la realidad que no han interactuado en la vida con una tia...


----------



## Gotthard (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Preguntarle a un abogado si lo del detective y la infedilidad probada por una de las partes de la pareja (sea el tio o la tia) influye en estos casos y despues venis y nos contais que os ha dicho.



Influye cero. Es mas, quedas como gilipollas si lo sacas en un juicio.

En este pais de putones desorejaos rara es la separacion donde no hay Johnny Pollafresca entre medio


----------



## Gotthard (16 Feb 2022)

Los judios en Alemania en 1938 lo tenian mucho mejor qué los varones en España desde 2004

Se llama intentar sobrevivir


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Influye cero. Es mas, quedas como gilipollas si lo sacas en un juicio.
> 
> En este pais de putones desorejaos rara es la separacion donde no hay Johnny Pollafresca entre medio



Gracias por tu opinion de cuñado.

Repito lo de antes: consultalo con un abogado y vienes y nos cuentas.

Y que no se te olvide el detalle mas importante: INFEDILIDAD DEMOSTRADA CON PRUEBAS POR UN PROFESIONAL. Nada de mi mujer me pone los cuernos porque sale mucho con las amigas o porque me lo ha dicho maruja, la prima de la vecina del quinto. no, eso no, pruebas proporcionadas por un investigador o dectective privado.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinion de cuñado.
> 
> Repito lo de antes: consultalo con un abogado y vienes y nos cuentas.
> 
> Y que no se te olvide el detalle mas importante: INFEDILIDAD DEMOSTRADA CON PRUEBAS POR UN PROFESIONAL. Nada de mi mujer me pone los cuernos porque sale mucho con las amigas o porque me lo ha dicho maruja, la prima de la vecina del quinto. no, eso no, pruebas proporcionadas por un investigador o dectective privado.



Mucha suerte cuando te toque divorciarte. Asumo qué tu ex lo va a tener facilisimo. Te puedo enseñar alegaciones de tias diciendo en sede judicial qué eran infieles y orgullosas de serlo y qué lo hacian porque su marido les daba miedo. Mientras no abandone hogar puede chupar pollas todas las qué quiera sin consecuencia juridica alguna, ni penal ni civil


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Feb 2022)

Que se vaya a Bélgica o huya a Sudamérica


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mucha suerte cuando te toque divirciarte.



Complicado divorciarse cuando uno no esta casado...


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Aqui nadie ha hablado de indemnizacion.
> 
> Se esta diciendo que una mujer infiel, cuya infedilidad ha sido PROBADA, no va a esgrimir una viogen falsa en un juicio porque el juez no es tonto y no se lo va a tragar. Es mas, ningun abogado minimamente listo va a dejar que su cliente denuncia malos tratos falsos en un caso asi.



El adulterio no es delito, tu tienes pruebas de cuernos y el juez o jueza te va a decir que su juzgado no es un programa del corazón que se la sopla totalmente. Y los jueces o casi siempre juezas viogen están donde están cuidadosamente seleccionados, no esperes trato de favor siendo hombre. 

Ella va a decir que maltrato físico, psicológico blablabla, que se echó a los brazos de otro hombre por este maltrato.......

Mucha abogada rata hija de mil putas recomienda empezar un proceso de divorcio denunciando en el juzgado de viogen, porque es un dato constatado que los divorcios que comienzan denunciando malos tratos resultan mucho más favorables para la mujer.

Luego ya no estamos hablando de que esos malos tratos se acrediten o no (que por lo pronto unos días de calabozo y un juicio lo tienes 100% garantizado solo con que ella lo afirme) se trata ya del divorcio, que nuevamente las estadísticas favorecen a la mujer, lo más normal es que se quede ella con la custodia de los niños en el domicilio familiar (que tu deberás seguir pagando aunque no habites en él) y a ti únicamente se te permitan visitas.


----------



## Roberto Malone (16 Feb 2022)

Que se lo cuente al cura en confesión.

Edito: Y a todo Cristo si se tercia. Es bueno que la gente sepa que la 'mala' es ella. Sí, el ser de luz.


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (16 Feb 2022)

Con las leyes antihombre autoctono al final es cuestion de supervivencia .


----------



## Kolobok (16 Feb 2022)

Ese tío es un mierdas, tiene mentalidad de mierdas y todo lo que le pase será por culpa de su mentalidad de mierdas.

1- 40 tacos y cobrando el SMI.
2-llorando en la almohada porque su mujer se folla a otros.

Solución a su mierda de situación pasa por cambiar su mierda de mentalidad 

1- Si cobras 1.100 no te puedes divorciar, así que aprovecha el dinero de tu mujer en esta farsa de matrimonio.

2-Centrate en tus hijos, pasa tiempo con ellos.

3- No follar con tu mujer de 40 tacos es LO MEJOR. La putada sería que después de follar con tíos ella quisiera sexo y tuvieras que comerte el semen de otros hombres. Vete de putas, invierte parte de tu dinero en eso. Gastaste 250 euros al mes en echar unos buenos polvos que te suban el autoestima. No pases de chavalas de más de 30 años. 

4-Preparate para la ecatombe. Ahorra dinero en el caso de un más que posible divorcio. Saca dinero del banco y guárdalo o dáselo s tus padres. Si puedes ahorrar 300 euros al mes te vendrán dpm en el futuro. Si hay divorcio que tú situación económica parezca más precaria que la suya.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Estos forococheros son unos omegazos de libro. Ella le está poniendo en bandeja la excusa perfecta para mandarla a tomar por el culo y dejarla como la mala malosa y no la aprovecha. Y ella lo ve como aún más débil y despreciable por ello.

Que sí, que le saldrá caro, y tal, pero el divorcio es caro porque merece cada céntimo que se paga por él. Los hijos, con el tiempo, sabrán que su madre es una puta y que ella fue quien rompió la familia, y no se lo perdonarán jamás. Una vez divorciado, a follar por ahí.

Más tonto no se puede ser.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> *El adulterio no es delito*, tu tienes pruebas de cuernos y el juez o jueza te va a decir que su juzgado no es un programa del corazón que se la sopla totalmente. Y los jueces o casi siempre juezas viogen están donde están cuidadosamente seleccionados, no esperes trato de favor siendo hombre.
> 
> Ella va a decir que maltrato físico, psicológico blablabla, que se echó a los brazos de otro hombre por este maltrato.......
> 
> ...



Nadie ha dicho eso.

Obviamente no lo es, pero si es motivo de divorcio.

En cualquier caso repito lo mismo por enesima vez: vete y preguntale a un abogado y despues nos cuentas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Estos forococheros son unos omegazos de libro. Ella le está poniendo en bandeja la excusa perfecta para mandarla a tomar por el culo y dejarla como la mala malosa y no la aprovecha. Y ella lo ve como aún más débil y despreciable por ello.
> 
> Que sí, que le saldrá caro, y tal, pero el divorcio es caro porque merece cada céntimo que se paga por él. Los hijos, con el tiempo, sabrán que su madre es una puta y que ella fue quien rompió la familia, y no se lo perdonarán jamás. Una vez divorciado, a follar por ahí.
> 
> Más tonto no se puede ser.



Bueno... eso es con lo que uno se consuela pero no tiene por qué ser la realidad, depende de lo mal bicho que sea la tipa en cuestión. Que probablemente es mejor un divorcio que seguir con eso? Sí. Hay que proteger el patrimonio y que vea que no puede sacar nada, de hecho con hipoteca a medias si tu te pasas al balconchón ella tiene un problema serio que tiene que asumir el 100% de la hipoteca, ahora bien la bravuconada también puede salir cara, al final el banco se queda el piso y los niños en la calle, eso como padre es complicado de sobrellevar, ellas son más retorcidas y pueden vivir con ello.

Que sea puta y adúltera legalmente importa 0 eso te vale para que la gente entienda el por qué del divorcio pero no es garantía de nada.

La opinión de tus hijos...... depende de la edad, si son muy pequeños y el padre insolvente con 90% de probabilidad van a vivir con su madre que precisamente lo que va a decirles es que viven como viven de mal por culpa de su padre, para cuando sean mayores tienen el cerebro totalmente lavado y su padre para ellos es poco más que un extraño en el mejor de los casos.

No, no es tan sencillo, que la mejor solución es echarle cojones desde el min 1 porque sino degenera en estas cosas pero una vez que ya estás en este punto hay que sopesar mucho las cosas.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que se tiene que divorciar YA y no buscarse una amante-novia hasta que lo haya hecho. Porque, de lo contrario, le da una excusa a ella para hacerlo parecer como el malo: nos divorciamos porque papá me pone los cuernos. Que, de todas formas, lo hará. Los niños tienen que saber que la madre es la que rompe la familia y no hay que darle armas a ella.

Un hombre siempre se repone de estas mierdas. Una mujer, con esa edad, no. Él tiene 39, está en lo mejor, para un hombre, aunque el sueldo no acompaña. Ella, que tendrá por ahí, ya no está para pillar pareja nueva. Follarines, sí, pero nadie que quiera aguantarla a ella y a sus dos mochilas; y menos alguien de valía.

Si se divorcian, en cinco años ella le estará suplicando volver.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho eso.
> 
> Obviamente no lo es, pero si es motivo de divorcio.
> 
> En cualquier caso repito lo mismo por enesima vez: vete y preguntale a un abogado y despues nos cuentas.



Es motivo de divorcio como es motivo de divorcio que a mi mujer le cantan los sobacos y ya no lo aguanto. Ya soy abogado yo y sé como funciona el tema de verdad por lo que no tengo que preguntar a nadie que lo vivo a diario, y la realidad es la que es y la que vemos los profesionales no lo que dicen en forocoches ni lo que dicen en los platós de TV.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



la nueva normalidad


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Sí, es mejor anticiparse y abandonar la vivienda en el momento que se presenta el divorcio, es la única ventaja táctica que vas a obtener en este proceso que ya malamente va a poder acreditar nada y eso de denunciar malos tratos de hace 1 año no cuela..... luego ya como digo el divorcio es otro cantar.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Bueno... eso es con lo que uno se consuela pero no tiene por qué ser la realidad, depende de lo mal bicho que sea la tipa en cuestión. Que probablemente es mejor un divorcio que seguir con eso? Sí. Hay que proteger el patrimonio y que vea que no puede sacar nada, de hecho con hipoteca a medias si tu te pasas al balconchón ella tiene un problema serio que tiene que asumir el 100% de la hipoteca, ahora bien la bravuconada también puede salir cara, al final el banco se queda el piso y los niños en la calle, eso como padre es complicado de sobrellevar, ellas son más retorcidas y pueden vivir con ello.
> 
> Que sea puta y adúltera legalmente importa 0 eso te vale para que la gente entienda el por qué del divorcio pero no es garantía de nada.
> 
> ...



Lo primero que tiene que hacer es encararse con ella y decirle claramente que sabe lo que está pasando y que si no le ha pegado la patada es porque es muy complicado. Por lo menos, tener amor propio y hacerse respetar un mínimo. Lo que ocurra, a partir de ahí, pues ya se vería. Pero ella no es tonta y sabe que él lo sabe; y al no reaccionar él, lo ve todavía más como un infraser.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Feb 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Que se lo cuente al cura en confesión.
> 
> Edito: Y a todo Cristo si se tercia. Es bueno que la gente sepa que la 'mala' es ella. Sí, el ser de luz.



Yavhe dice la venganza es mía


----------



## agarcime (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Es motivo de divorcio como es motivo de divorcio que a mi mujer le cantan los sobacos y ya no lo aguanto. Ya soy abogado yo y sé como funciona el tema de verdad por lo que no tengo que preguntar a nadie que lo vivo a diario, y la realidad es la que es y la que vemos los profesionales no lo que dicen en forocoches ni lo que dicen en los platós de TV.



Exacto. El motivo de divorcio es que que quieras vamos. Como bien dices podría decir me quiero divorciar porque me he enamorado de un extraterrestre, 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho eso.
> 
> Obviamente no lo es, pero si es motivo de divorcio.
> 
> En cualquier caso repito lo mismo por enesima vez: vete y preguntale a un abogado y despues nos cuentas.



Vamos a ver que no te sirve ni a la hora de pedir la custodia de los hijos ni para pedir pensiones compensatorias. Y cuidado con decir en el juicio que le cogiste el móvil y viste un Whatsapp.

Te estás refiriendo al divorcio por culpa y para que tenga efectos jurídicos sobre la tutela de los hijos, por ejemplo, el juez tiene que apreciar que la infidelidad ha provocado desatención de los hijos.. porque haya existido abandono de hogar etc.

Meramente porque en el caso que nos ocupa se acredite la infidelidad, per se no se va a obtener ventaja alguna.


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Antes ellas tenían presión social y como resultado insatisfacción, resultado, hombre alcoholicos en un porcentaje alucinante, cosa que hoy no ocurre... no hay nada que no tenga su coste... ellas se sentían más presionadas, jodían más en la casa (y no de la forma que uno querría)... hoy joden más fuera????, seguramente no de la forma que uno querría...

En el caso A ya te digo yo que la compensatoria es cada día más compleja y si se da suele ser temporal para la gente de hoy día, que no estamos en los viejos tiempos... el quedarse con la casa y por tanto los hijos PRESUPONE también asumir costes de manutención y SUMALE los costes que no son DINERARIOS de cuidado y atención, que suponen tiempo y mucho... por tanto no es ganga alguna...

En el caso B es COHERENTE que surja pena de cárcel si no asumes tus responsabilidades, nada que alegar... en cuanto a la solución habitacional, es ALGO QUE uno debería plantearse antes de tener hijos o asumir determinadas situaciones, SUENA MAL, pero es tal cual; ¿no querrías que tus hijos se quedasen en la calle???... Podrías alegar que la custodia compartida sería más idonea y ahí te podría dar la razón, pero, no te lleves a engaño, lo que no pagas en dinero lo pagas en tiempo y trabajo... nada en este mundo es gratis... 

El problema que yo tengo muy clarito es que para tener hijos debería ser obligatorio pasar un examen psicológico profundo, demostrar capacidades económicas determinadas y lo más importante un determinado tiempo de espera, como mínimo un par de años entre la decisión y la aceptación de tal dispensa... ¿qué eso suena a intromisión en la vida íntima de las personas?, quizás así suena, pero el niño que nace acaba pagando consecuencias que NO HA PEDIDO y sufre dado el nivel mental de sus progenitores o su falta muchas veces de sentido común... tener hijos no es comprarse un gato...

Antes constesté con varios casos que conozco... todos ellos no tenían ninguno de estas variables, pero con todo y con ello los hijos eran siempre y por condición lo que suponía un escollo para solventar la situación de la pareja y acabaron adoptando posiciones de conveniencia, que no siempre se pueden imaginar como adecuadas, pero...


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Los hombres lo pasamos jodido, pero siempre nos reponemos y nos volvemos a poner de pie si nos lo proponemos. A la larga, le costará más o menos, se pondrá de pie. La que no lo tendrá tan fácil será ella porque se le acaba el tiempo: nadie quiere mantener a una vieja con mochilas, otra cosa es follársela sin compromiso. Pero a partir de los 45 lo tendrá difícil hasta para follar. Y si los críos tienen 8 ó 10 años, hasta que cumplan los 18 tampoco es tanto tiempo.


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Lo de ejercer sobra.. no hay pruebas de que ella se la este pegando.
> Pero esta claro que se quiere divorciar pq una cosa como dije es tomar algo teatro y otra es irte de juerga estando casada.
> Y regla numero uno que doy a mis amigos /as nunca jamás asumas responsabilidades que no son tuyas si quieres cuidar hijos de otros/as hazte voluntario/a.
> He conocido casos de ellos y ellas cuidar hijos ajenos y luego darles la patada a el y a ella.
> ...



Perdona, pero no entiendo nada de lo que has escrito y a lo que te refieres.


----------



## walkietalkie (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Pues que contraté un detective,... La infidelidad es causa legítima de divorcio, es más creo que en ese caso es ella la que termina pagando pensión y piso


----------



## Xάος (16 Feb 2022)

El error en primer lugar es haberse casado y haber tenido hijos, tal y como están las cosas. Más allá de eso, la verdad es que está en una situación complicada. O bien coge la delantera en tema divorcio, empieza a hablar con un abogado y lo deja todo bastante bien atado, o bien se tira a otra y por lo menos folla. No veo muchas más salidas.


----------



## Castellano Carpista (16 Feb 2022)

Como el final del Lazarillo de Tormes, cuando el arcipreste de San Salvador se tira a su mujer, él y el resto de la gente lo sabía, pero decía que pasaba de defender su honor por tener un plato de comida y pocas preocupaciones en su vida.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Lo primero que tiene que hacer es encararse con ella y decirle claramente que sabe lo que está pasando y que si no le ha pegado la patada es porque es muy complicado. Por lo menos, tener amor propio y hacerse respetar un mínimo. Lo que ocurra, a partir de ahí, pues ya se vería. Pero ella no es tonta y sabe que él lo sabe; y al no reaccionar él, lo ve todavía más como un infraser.



Creo que te estás dejando llevar por la pasión lo de encararse con ella es forzar la situación y cuando se fuerza la situación..... pues puede pasar de todo, que se ponga a gritar y llame ella o los vecinos a la policía y de repente estás en una situación muy jodida.

Lo que hay que hacer es no llegar a este punto, los cojones se muestran antes no cuando ya no tiene remedio, lo de decirle que la mandarías a tomar por culo pero no puedes no hace más que reafirmarle que la tienes miedo por las consecuencias legales y que no tiene nada que temer que tiene la sartén por el mango.

Personalmente lo que haría yo llegado el caso es acumular toda la clase de pruebas de cualquier tipo y largarme de esa casa y presentar el divorcio yo previa comunicación "amistosa" pero ya fuera del hogar , lo que es fundamental es que ella tenga miedo de represalias de algún tipo, que vea que tienes todo bajo control y que se la puedes jugar, así es más fácil que acceda a un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo o a solucionar las cosas si ve que su posición de poder está discutida.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Pues que contraté un detective,... La infidelidad es causa legítima de divorcio, es más creo que en ese caso es ella la que termina pagando pensión y piso



Eso es. Que se gaste una pastita en recopilar pruebas irrefutables, pero no por el divorcio, sino por sus hijos: mirad, niños, lo puta que es vuestra madre, que se folla a otros y ha roto la familia. O indirectamente, que se deje las pruebas por ahí, al descuido, y que los críos las "encuentren", junto a artículos impresos de internet tipo "cómo sobrevivir a una infidelidad".


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Es motivo de divorcio como es motivo de divorcio que a mi mujer le cantan los sobacos y ya no lo aguanto. Ya soy abogado yo y sé como funciona el tema de verdad por lo que no tengo que preguntar a nadie que lo vivo a diario, y la realidad es la que es y la que vemos los profesionales no lo que dicen en forocoches ni lo que dicen en los platós de TV.



Pues para ser "abogado" se te ve bastante cortito..., pobre del que tenga la "suerte" de ser tu cliente...

Pero bueno, si tu dices que en caso de divorcio, CON INFIDELIDAD PROBADA por parte de la mujer, un juez con dos dedos de frente se va a tragar una denuncia por viogen presentada tras demostrarse esa infidelidad habra que creerte...

Y si eres un "abogado" tan avispado que aconsejarias a una clienta en caso de divoricio alegar viogen falsa tras demostrase infidelidad por su parte repito lo de antes: pobre del que tenga la desgracia de tenerte por abogado...


----------



## Storico (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Creo que te estás dejando llevar por la pasión lo de encararse con ella es forzar la situación y cuando se fuerza la situación..... pues puede pasar de todo, que se ponga a gritar y llame ella o los vecinos a la policía y de repente estás en una situación muy jodida.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es no llegar a este punto, los cojones se muestran antes no cuando ya no tiene remedio, lo de decirle que la mandarías a tomar por culo pero no puedes no hace más que reafirmarle que la tienes miedo por las consecuencias legales y que no tiene nada que temer que tiene la sartén por el mango.
> 
> Personalmente lo que haría yo llegado el caso es acumular toda la clase de pruebas de cualquier tipo y largarme de esa casa y presentar el divorcio yo previa comunicación "amistosa" pero ya fuera del hogar , lo que es fundamental es que ella tenga miedo de represalias de algún tipo, que vea que tienes todo bajo control y que se la puedes jugar, así es más fácil que acceda a un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo o a solucionar las cosas si ve que su posición de poder está discutida.



NUNCA hay que irse de casa antes de tener la sentencia de divorcio, porque entonces cuenta como "abandono del hogar" y la guarra se queda con la casa, la custodia de los críos y la pensionaza.


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Creo que te estás dejando llevar por la pasión lo de encararse con ella es forzar la situación y cuando se fuerza la situación..... pues puede pasar de todo, que se ponga a gritar y llame ella o los vecinos a la policía y de repente estás en una situación muy jodida.
> 
> Lo que hay que hacer es no llegar a este punto, los cojones se muestran antes no cuando ya no tiene remedio, lo de decirle que la mandarías a tomar por culo pero no puedes no hace más que reafirmarle que la tienes miedo por las consecuencias legales y que no tiene nada que temer que tiene la sartén por el mango.
> 
> Personalmente lo que haría yo llegado el caso es acumular toda la clase de pruebas de cualquier tipo y largarme de esa casa y presentar el divorcio yo previa comunicación "amistosa" pero ya fuera del hogar , lo que es fundamental es que ella tenga miedo de represalias de algún tipo, que vea que tienes todo bajo control y que se la puedes jugar, así es más fácil que acceda a un divorcio de mutuo acuerdo o a solucionar las cosas si ve que su posición de poder está discutida.



Lo que está claro es que él, sea como sea, tiene que preparar la jugada con tiempo para ganar la guerra. Necesita un plan y llevarlo a cabo: ir distrayendo pasta para tener un colchón, buscarse un buen abogado que lo vaya asesorando, acumular pruebas de lo puta que es, irse buscando un sitio si en el divorcio lo echan de casa...

Necesita un plan.


----------



## ferrys (16 Feb 2022)

Es una situación ventajosa para todo el mundo pero hay que espabilar y ser flexible. El echará un casquete al mes y si la mujer ha recuperado el cuerpo pues eso gana. Está con sus hijos y es un hombre libre. Que disfrute de su libertad y de su relación comercial con la mujer.
Y que ahorre lo que pueda en su cuenta bancolchón.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Vamos a ver que no te sirve ni a la hora de pedir la custodia de los hijos ni para pedir pensiones compensatorias. *Y cuidado con decir en el juicio que le cogiste el móvil y viste un Whatsapp*.
> 
> Te estás refiriendo al divorcio por culpa y para que tenga efectos jurídicos sobre la tutela de los hijos, por ejemplo, el juez tiene que apreciar que la infidelidad ha provocado desatención de los hijos.. porque haya existido abandono de hogar etc.
> 
> Meramente porque en el caso que nos ocupa se acredite la infidelidad, per se no se va a obtener ventaja alguna.



¿Quien ha dicho eso?. 

Se esta hablando de pruebas recogidas por un detective privado.

La ventaja que va a conseguir es que la tia no va a ser tan imbecil de, tras demostrase la infidelidad, acusarle falsamente de viogen porque ningun juez se lo iba a tragar.


----------



## uberales (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



¿Valladolid? Puede que conozca el caso...


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho eso?.
> 
> Se esta hablando de pruebas recogidas por un detective privado.
> 
> La ventaja que va a conseguir es que la tia no va a ser tan imbecil de, tras demostrase la infidelidad, acusarle falsamente de viogen porque ningun juez se lo iba a tragar.



La cuestión es pillarla por sorpresa una vez acumuladas todo tipo de pruebas y evidencias, que ella no tenga tiempo de reaccionar y buscarse un abogado o acusarlo de algo.


----------



## Cuerpodeotro (16 Feb 2022)

Follatela eso le confundirá.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> NUNCA hay que irse de casa antes de tener la sentencia de divorcio, porque entonces cuenta como "abandono del hogar" y la guarra se queda con la casa, la custodia de los críos y la pensionaza.



Nononono abandono del hogar no es en sentido "físico" de dejar el domicilio, sino de provocar desatención en los menores, tiene que ser además injustificado, de ahí que se envíe un burofax o una comunicación a través del abogado donde se justifica y se está a disposición de cara a los menores. Pero si así fuese en sentido estricto si te vas de vacaciones es un abandono del hogar.

Desde luego permanecer en el domicilio familiar habiendo un proceso de divorcio/viogen es una de las peores cosas que se pueden hacer.


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Quien ha dicho eso?.
> 
> Se esta hablando de pruebas recogidas por un detective privado.
> 
> La ventaja que va a conseguir es que la tia no va a ser tan imbecil de, tras demostrase la infidelidad, acusarle falsamente de viogen porque ningun juez se lo iba a tragar.



Si seguro que no se lo cree. Miki Nadal fue condenado por no saber gestionar de buen grado unos cuernos. Venga y confía que un Tribunal VIOGEN te otorgue la custodia.


----------



## Henry Rearden (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



No sé porque extraña asociación de pensamientos me he acordado de esta escena de Breaking Bad:



Y no sé porque extraña razón las mujeres son tan aficionadas a las infusiones, la Stevia y toda esa clase de mierdas, mientras que los hombres tomamos café solo y los niños Cola Cao...  

Obviamente, no quiero dar ideas a nadie, es solo una reflexión que hago...


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pues para ser "abogado" se te ve bastante cortito..., pobre del que tenga la "suerte" de ser tu cliente...
> 
> Pero bueno, si tu dices que en caso de divorcio, CON INFIDELIDAD PROBADA por parte de la mujer, un juez con dos dedos de frente se va a tragar una denuncia por viogen presentada tras demostrarse esa infidelidad habra que creerte...
> 
> Y si eres un "abogado" tan avispado que aconsejarias a una clienta en caso de divoricio alegar viogen falsa tras demostrase infidelidad por su parte repito lo de antes: pobre del que tenga la desgracia de tenerte por abogado...



Mira no te digo lo que opino de ti porque ya tienes demasiado cacao mental como para que te diga lo que eres tú, te meto al ignore y ya está que bastante miserable vida llevas.


----------



## El Exterminador (16 Feb 2022)

1.-no casarse
2.- cada uno tiene su casa
3.-evitar tener hijos , que te los utilice como arma arrojadiza
Así, ante la primera evidencia de sospecha , a tomar por culo y sin tener que decir mas


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Antes ellas tenían presión social y como resultado insatisfacción, resultado, hombre alcoholicos en un porcentaje alucinante, cosa que hoy no ocurre... no hay nada que no tenga su coste... ellas se sentían más presionadas, jodían más en la casa (y no de la forma que uno querría)... hoy joden más fuera????, seguramente no de la forma que uno querría...
> 
> En el caso A ya te digo yo que la compensatoria es cada día más compleja y si se da suele ser temporal para la gente de hoy día, que no estamos en los viejos tiempos... el quedarse con la casa y por tanto los hijos PRESUPONE también asumir costes de manutención y SUMALE los costes que no son DINERARIOS de cuidado y atención, que suponen tiempo y mucho... por tanto no es ganga alguna...
> 
> ...



O sea, que llevaba razón la ministra, los hijos no son de los padres, sino del Estado.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> La cuestión es pillarla por sorpresa una vez acumuladas todo tipo de pruebas y evidencias, que ella no tenga tiempo de reaccionar y buscarse un abogado o acusarlo de algo.



Pero si es que eso da igual.

Tu dices que te quieres divoricar poque tu mujer te ha sido infiel y presentas las pruebas y si despues ella denuncia malos tratos sin que no hubiera antes nada de nada y ningun juez, salvo que sea gilipollas, se lo va a tragar. Es mas, ningun abogado aconsejaria a su clienta presentar viogen tras demostrarse la infidelidad porque canta a la legua de que es mentira y es solo una estrategia para contrarrestar lo de los cuernos probados.


----------



## Thundercat (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



El caso que yo he visto mucho en el pueblo es el de el marido yendose de putas y la mujer mirando para otro lado.


----------



## Lukatovic (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Deja de ver películas, eso no vale absolutamente para nada, que te sea infiel no es nada, y lo de la custodia compartida eso aún lo tienes que pelear, pero no hay nada que te pueda servir de comodin contra una VdG…



Hacerse mujer, yo en su caso lo tendría claro cómo medida preventiva.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Si seguro que no se lo cree. Miki Nadal fue condenado por no saber gestionar de buen grado unos cuernos. Venga y confía que un Tribunal VIOGEN te otorgue la custodia.



¿Miki Nadal demostro antes de la denuncia la infidelidad? NO.

Pues ahi tenes la clave.

Cabeza fria.

Primero contratar detective privado que recoja pruebas.
Segundo presentar divorcio con esas pruebas alegando el motivo de los cuernos.

Despues de eso ya puede decir misa la tia que ningun juez se va a tragar una falsa viogen.

Ahora bien, si la lias parda, le montas el pollo a la tia, la insultas y despues presentas el divorcio sin pruebas de los cuernos ni nada pues te pasa lo que le paso al espabilado del Miki Nadal.

Que si, que en un caso asi debe ser dificil mantener la calma, pero es lo que hay que hacer si se quiere salir bien del trance.

Y ojo, que yo creo, conociendo mi caracter, que por mucho que escriba aqui ahora, no tendria esa sangre fria y montaria la de Dios con mi pareja, su amante y la madre que los pario...


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> O sea, que llevaba razón la ministra, los hijos no son de los padres, sino del Estado.




Tú crees... te has leído alguno de los post????...

Los hijos salvo para alguna persona con sentido común, acaban siendo armas con las que APUÑALAR a tu pareja... un desastre...

LA RELACION habiendo hijos es lo de menos... lo PRIMERO, lo único y lo que sólo puedes observar, para bien o para mal es A LOS HIJOS y ello te supone muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas aceptaciones, pero muuuuuuuuuuuuuchas muchas... 

Y teniendo eso en consideración alegar que te vas a quedar debajo de un puente, que no tienes pasta, que si la madre de los niños es zorra o puta y por tanto... todo eso está muy bonito como sentimiento TUYO, pero TUS HIJOS no van a ver nada de eso... ellos van a ver a una madre y a un padre; cualquier otra disquisición importa nada, menos que nada...


----------



## Storico (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Nononono abandono del hogar no es en sentido "físico" de dejar el domicilio, sino de provocar desatención en los menores, tiene que ser además injustificado, de ahí que se envíe un burofax o una comunicación a través del abogado donde se justifica y se está a disposición de cara a los menores. Pero si así fuese en sentido estricto si te vas de vacaciones es un abandono del hogar.
> 
> Desde luego permanecer en el domicilio familiar habiendo un proceso de divorcio/viogen es una de las peores cosas que se pueden hacer.



Al juez le importa eso tres cojones, cualquier excusa es buena para favorecer a la exmujer. Yo conozco a uno que se está divorciando de una ecuatoriana con la que tiene tres larvas. Cuando rompieron él se fue de casa, contrató a un abogado y lo primero que le dijo fue "vuelve ahora mismo a tu casa". Su vida es un puto infierno y ella ha llegado a pegarle, pero aguanta porque se juega 15 o 20 años de pensiones.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> El caso que yo he visto mucho en el pueblo es el de el marido yendose de putas y la mujer mirando para otro lado.



Yo tengo amigos así.... juegan con fuego. Esto era lo habitual, y era lo habitual porque lo normal es que la Eufrasia se casase con el Paco , Eufrasia no sabía ni leer ni escribir ni hacer nada de nada, solo lavar, cocinar y planchar. El trabajaba en el campo y ella se ocupaba de la casa y de los niños. Llegado un punto Paco decide pasar más tiempo en el bar y en el putetxe , Eufrasia no puede hacer más que joderse y aguantarse porque con 50 años vieja y derroída sin oficio ni beneficio qué puede esperar? Acabar siendo ella la puta en el mejor de los casos.

Esto era habitual y se miraba para otro lado pero porque era una relación casi parasitaria donde no había amor en muchos casos sino intereses.

Hoy en día se ha roto el status quo en el sentido de que con su trabajo cada uno y su "independencia" en lugar de partir por la mitad y "cada uno lo suyo" pues se han articulado pensiones compensatorias "por las labores de hogar que realizó" pensiones por custodias y etc etc etc como hombre siempre tienes más que perder.

El por qué hoy en día hay mujeres que toleran esto en lugar de como mínimo decir "pues me voy putero de mierda" es un misterio pero creo que la filosofía es la misma, hacen sus cálculos y estiman que un así las compensa más seguir en esa farsa que ir por libre.


----------



## Lukatovic (16 Feb 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> El caso que yo he visto mucho en el pueblo es el de el marido yendose de putas y la mujer mirando para otro lado.



Las mujeres llegadas a una cierta edad y cuando tienen la vida más o menos resuelta bajan mucho su libido por todo, hijos, temas hormonales, desinterés, aburrimiento. Y así es obvio que no se puede mantener una vida sexual sana, si lo hacen con el marido, lo hacen por cumplir sin ningún interés. Normal que el hombre se vaya de putas, en realidad es una buena solución para los dos.


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Tú crees... te has leído alguno de los post????...
> 
> Los hijos salvo para alguna persona con sentido común, acaban siendo armas con las que APUÑALAR a tu pareja... un desastre...
> 
> ...



Tú eres quien ha argumentado que para tener hijos habría que cumplir un montón de requisitos, pruebas y exámenes, que digo yo pensarás en alguien consensuado que lo determinara, o sea: el estado.
Porque tú hablas de proteger a los hijos de malos padres, y eso es lo que pretende el Estado, ya sea en su vida familiar, en su educación, etc. Y así nos va!!


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Al juez le importa eso tres cojones, cualquier excusa es buena para favorecer a la exmujer. Yo conozco a uno que se está divorciando de una ecuatoriana con la que tiene tres larvas. Cuando rompieron él se fue de casa, contrató a un abogado y lo primero que le dijo fue "vuelve ahora mismo a tu casa". Su vida es un puto infierno y ella ha llegado a pegarle, pero aguanta porque se juega 15 o 20 años de pensiones.



Desconozco los pormenores del caso pero ahí hay algo que no cuadra o se hicieron las cosas tremendamente mal. Nadie te puede imputar un abandono de hogar si sigues cumpliendo para con tus hijos económicamente y familiarmente, de hecho se te va a dar algo más de credibilidad por tomar la delantera y dejar claro que los niños los quieres atender tú.

Por lo que me cuentas la situación pinta horrorosamente mal, está expuesto a viogen, le están zurrando y encima seguramente tampoco le den la custodia, las pensiones las va a tener que pagar igual salvo que demuestre que la madre es un completo desastre, ha perdido el factor sorpresa.

Por lo que parece hizo las cosas mal al momento de irse, si preveía que iba a haber conflicto debería haber dejado las cosas atadas y haber tomado la delantera.


----------



## Alberto Liberto (16 Feb 2022)

Hoy en día tener pareja con hijos es un suicidio, eso ni cotiza.

Es pensar que un ser humano por su propia voluntad se esforzará en complacerte porque es bondadosa y no quiere dejarte escapar.

Cuando la realidad de hoy en día es que nadie se esfuerza, tienen todas las de ganar y cualquier hombre soltero con tiempo para cuidarse y siendo más joven, con más rabo que tú y menos extrés, puede percutir duro con ella, mientras tú no puedes decir una palabra más alta que otra.

Es de ser muy ingenuo o de importarte tres cojones lo que haga ella porque tú estás bombeando duro con otra.

El tercer caso es que has encontrado un unicornio y se merece lo mejor, pero casos contados así conozco, más bien que se aguantan por no quedarse solos ambos.


----------



## Storico (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Desconozco los pormenores del caso pero ahí hay algo que no cuadra o se hicieron las cosas tremendamente mal. Nadie te puede imputar un abandono de hogar si sigues cumpliendo para con tus hijos económicamente y familiarmente, de hecho se te va a dar algo más de credibilidad por tomar la delantera y dejar claro que los niños los quieres atender tú.
> 
> Por lo que me cuentas la situación pinta horrorosamente mal, está expuesto a viogen, le están zurrando y encima seguramente tampoco le den la custodia, las pensiones las va a tener que pagar igual salvo que demuestre que la madre es un completo desastre, ha perdido el factor sorpresa.
> 
> Por lo que parece hizo las cosas mal al momento de irse, si preveía que iba a haber conflicto debería haber dejado las cosas atadas y haber tomado la delantera.



Sí, se le fue la cabeza y dejó a la mujer por otra sudamericana y la mujer no se lo tomó bien... Él tiene miedo de que ella se lleve a las niñas a Ecuador.


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2022)

lo que algunos aqui no entienden, es que aunque sea un divorcio amistoso, sin viogen ni ostias, si el tio cobra mil.euros, le van a meter una pension de 400/600.
con eso no vive ni por asomo, y eso , hasta que los crios dejen de estudiar, que puede ser hasta los 20 y pico...

Y a los que cobran mas, le meten mas pension argumentando que asi cuando estan con la madre no pierden nivel de vida respecto al padre.
Conclusion, o te divorcias y dejas todo atras, incluido los hijos y que te busquen en siberia, o te pasas muuuchos años casi en la mendicidad independientemente que ganes mucho o poco, las pensiones van en proporcion, lo justo para dejarte arruinado.

Asi que compartir casa e hijos, con alguien al que ya ni consideras tu mujer, dentro de lo malo... ya si te lava la ropa y pone un plato de comida en la mesa...


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Miki Nadal demostro antes de la denuncia la infidelidad? NO.
> 
> Pues ahi tenes la clave.
> 
> ...



Que estás enrocado para no reconocer que no llevas razón. La jurisdicción VIOGEN se traga denuncias delirantes todos los días.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Que estás enrocado para no reconocer que no llevas razón. La legislación VIOGEN se traga denuncias delirantes todos los días.



Llevo toda la razon.


----------



## pegaso (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Yo por lo menos 150.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Feb 2022)

Storico dijo:


> Sí, se le fue la cabeza y dejó a la mujer por otra sudamericana y la mujer no se lo tomó bien... Él tiene miedo de que ella se lleve a las niñas a Ecuador.



Mal asunto, lo cierto es que habrá interpuesto algún tipo de medida cautelar que impida que se lleve a las menores a Ecuador pero es todo papel mojado, si decide largarse con ellas lo va a hacer lo tenga prohibido o no.

De hecho creo que el caso de Juana Rivas tiene ciertas similitudes, al final lo que hizo la loca esa es un secuestro y mira la de cola que ha traído, con un indulto de por medio incluso. Y el tema es que el padre era Italiano , con ecuador que no hay euro orden si se va del país vete tu a buscarla, no la van a poner en busca y captura aunque lo consideren secuestro.

En fin que en este país las leyes son una mierda por eso lo mejor es sabiendo lo que hay ir 2 pasos por delante y no ir improvisando que es cuando las cosas se van de madre.


----------



## Jasa (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> ¿Miki Nadal demostro antes de la denuncia la infidelidad? NO.
> 
> Pues ahi tenes la clave.
> 
> ...



Ves mucho la tele, los motivos de divorcio (salvo casos especiales de violencia de género o similares) son indiferentes.
Ningún juez se va a tragar una denuncia sin pruebas y presentando eso que dices, seguramente ni la otra, tienes esa opción, pero también que hasta que salga todo no ves a tus hijos, y cuando te declaren no culpable, vuelta a empezar por otra amenaza.

No hace falta dichas amenazas (que las puede haber para que sea todo más rápido), la cuestión es sencilla en este caso, la custodia compartida lo tiene difícil, pierde la casa que va a seguir pagando y le dejarán 500/700 euros para que pague todo, el resto para ella y con miedo de perder a los críos. Además de idiota porque piensa que su mujer se va a cansar, cuando realmente lo que pasará es que acabará conociendo a otro para irse con él.


----------



## Jasa (16 Feb 2022)

automono dijo:


> lo que algunos aqui no entienden, es que aunque sea un divorcio amistoso, sin viogen ni ostias, si el tio cobra mil.euros, le van a meter una pension de 400/600.
> con eso no vive ni por asomo, y eso , hasta que los crios dejen de estudiar, que puede ser hasta los 20 y pico...
> 
> Y a los que cobran mas, le meten mas pension argumentando que asi cuando estan con la madre no pierden nivel de vida respecto al padre.
> ...



Ni más ni menos, muy amistoso debe de ser para que la madre pida una compensación mínima por los críos, sea custodia compartida vendiendo la vivienda y quedándose a partes iguales el dinero. Que las hay, pero suele ser gente <<especial>>


----------



## el tio orquestas (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Deja de ver películas, eso no vale absolutamente para nada, que te sea infiel no es nada, y lo de la custodia compartida eso aún lo tienes que pelear, pero no hay nada que te pueda servir de comodin contra una VdG…



Pero la custodia compartida es si hay dos no? Mesentiende?


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> En uno como este, por suerte, no.
> 
> ¿Y tu?, ¿has tenido uno EXACTAMENTE como este caso?, ¿te ha puesto los cuernos tu mujer, LO HAS DEMOSTRADO, y has ido a juicio para divorciarte?, ¿aun asi ella esgrimio una viogen FALSA y el juez la dio por valida?.
> 
> Venga, iluminanos, cuentanos tu caso.



En derecho, da igual la infidelidad, lo importante son los ingresos y la integridad psíquica de los miembros.


Fin (y livg)


----------



## DVD1975 (16 Feb 2022)

Pues a una conocida le pasó al revés el tipo quería estár casado pero hacer su vida.
Se separaron no había nada en común vivían de alquiler.
Ha terminado con una sudamericana de pagafantas.


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Son dicotomias sanas de los desquiciados de este foro.
> 
> En un mismo hilo son capaces de afirmar que es habitual que mujeres casadas corneen a sus maridos y, al mismo tiempo, que aplicaciones de contacto no funcionan y que es imposible follar...
> 
> ...




Totalmente deacuerdo. Incluso aplicando ley del pareto de la vida real, que el 20% de hombres follan el 100% de las mujeres, osea una minoria de hombres son los que sefollan las mujeres, no deberia haber tanto nuncafollista , dique seco o putero en el foro habiendo aprox 150.000 usuarios registrados, mayoria hombres, si extrapolamos ley pareto al foro, deberia haber 30.000 foreros que se hinchan a follar casadas y carruseleras no?? 

Y que sepa aqui solo follan tres o cuatro , y encima están casados o con pareja.


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Feb 2022)

Nada nuevo bajo el sol , seres de luz


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Tú eres quien ha argumentado que para tener hijos habría que cumplir un montón de requisitos, pruebas y exámenes, que digo yo pensarás en alguien consensuado que lo determinara, o sea: el estado.
> Porque tú hablas de proteger a los hijos de malos padres, y eso es lo que pretende el Estado, ya sea en su vida familiar, en su educación, etc. Y así nos va!!



Cómo consideras que nos va???... hasta dónde yo sé y me he divorciado, la protección de los hijos prima en el divorcio y prima de modo muy evidente...

El problema no está en la ley, entiendo yo... ahora el desconocimiento de la ley y las estupideces que uno lee; ¿son responsabilidad del estado???... porqué, porque la educación que tuve yo fue diferente a la tuya o a la de otros foreros?????

Nos va como nos va, porque en lugar de preguntar solemos afirmar y eso es un problema y verdaderamente grande... nos movemos por la polla y no por el sentido común y así acabamos diciendo payasadas y CUELAN...

El estado tendrá lo que tenga, pero NO ES RESPONSABLE de la indigencia mental de cualquier fulano...

En un divorcio con hijos LO UNICO que importa es los hijos... y quíen no tenga clarito esto, es un tanto indigente mental.... que el estado tenga esto así estipulado nos protege de esa indigencia... y menos mal... y aún y todo y con ello tenemos lo que tenemos...

Ahora suena a coña que para conducir un vehículo precises documentos que acrediten tu capacitación y para tener hijos simplemente la voluntad... eso sí suena a coña y gorda...


----------



## Tzadik (16 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es hacerse el tonto y follarte a todas las que puedas fuera de casa y en casa y delante de los niños seguir simulando una vida familiar.


Total, vas a dejarla, vas a traumatizar a los niños, los vas a perder en un 50% como poco... ya nada sera igual y total para empezar con otra zorra qie acabara haciendo lo mismo


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Feb 2022)

No es denunciable unos cuernos de este calibre? se les pude decir a los hijos que su madre es una guarra?


----------



## Arthas98 (16 Feb 2022)

Que empiece a sacar tiempo de dónde sea y cómo sea para llevar a los críos al cole, recogerlos e ir a todas las reuniones del AMPA, tutorías y cumpleaños y con pruebas de todo. O empieza a demostrar que es un padre activo o cuando le llegue el divorcio (que llegará) no le van a dar la custodia.


----------



## walkietalkie (16 Feb 2022)

Despliguen de argumento que has tenido. Me que asombrado ante su capacidad de razonamiento y exposición


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Cómo consideras que nos va???... hasta dónde yo sé y me he divorciado, la protección de los hijos prima en el divorcio y prima de modo muy evidente...
> 
> El problema no está en la ley, entiendo yo... ahora el desconocimiento de la ley y las estupideces que uno lee; ¿son responsabilidad del estado???... porqué, porque la educación que tuve yo fue diferente a la tuya o a la de otros foreros?????
> 
> ...



Quién juzga si tal o cual individuo es indigente mental para tener hijos o lo que sea? Tú? Los que nos obligan a vacunarnos y llevar bozal porque somos indigentes mentales?


----------



## ray merryman (16 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Trayendo mierdas de forocoches al principal de Burbuja, con dos cojones.



Y encima inventado para "normalizar" lo que quieren que se normalice


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Feb 2022)

No me creo la historia. De charo a tia gym? En españa? Una bigotuda? Jajajaja antes se congela el infierno a que eso lo vean mis ojos.


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Quién juzga si tal o cual individuo es indigente mental para tener hijos o lo que sea? Tú? Los que nos obligan a vacunarnos y llevar bozal porque somos indigentes mentales?



Y quíen juzga si tú puedes tener carnet de conducir o pasar un psicotécnico???... ya no digo ser médico o arquitecto... o acaso crees que determinar si alguien está capacitado para llevar un aparato de una tonelada es más complejo que determinar si uno está medio sano mentalmente para saber que los hijos no son armas de destrucción... o mirar sus ingresos y su renta???


----------



## estertores (16 Feb 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
> Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...



Obviamente, esas situaciones cuanto más se dejan a la deriva peor.

Además perderá el respeto de sus hijos y en el futuro le recriminarán haber sido un cobarde y no haber movido un dedo por protegerles de su madre castradora.

"_A quien elige caminos fáciles todo le resulta difícil, por eso el sabio elige caminos difíciles y todo le resulta fácil_" (Lao Tse)


----------



## Kabraloka (16 Feb 2022)

es un problema

o suicidio rápido, o crimen rápido, porque la alternativa es odio soterrado durante toda la vida

píldora azul o roja, señor anderson


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2022)

vil. dijo:


> Y quíen juzga si tú puedes tener carnet de conducir o pasar un psicotécnico???... ya no digo ser médico o arquitecto... o acaso crees que determinar si alguien está capacitado para llevar un aparato de una tonelada es más complejo que determinar si uno está medio sano mentalmente para saber que los hijos no son armas de destrucción... o mirar sus ingresos y su renta???



No te lo tomes como nada personal. Estoy hablando en boca de la mayoría del foro (o por lo menos los más ruidosos).
No nos gusta que nadie decida cómo tenemos que vivir en sociedad.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> En derecho, da igual la infidelidad, lo importante son los ingresos y la integridad psíquica de los miembros.
> 
> 
> Fin (y livg)



Mentira. No es lo mismo divorciarse porque a uno le da la gana que por otros motivos.

Fin.


----------



## vil. (16 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No te lo tomes como nada personal. Estoy hablando en boca de la mayoría del foro (o por lo menos los más ruidosos).
> No nos gusta que nadie decida cómo tenemos que vivir en sociedad.



No me lo tomo a mal... el problema es que ser responsable es comprender y asumir las cargas inherentes a una decisión; que es lo que da la MADUREZ mental... 

Desgraciadamente hemos llegado un punto en el que la infantilización ha alcanzado tal lugar en la sociedad que hoy la mayoría de edad real no se alcanza ni con 30 años, lo cual es obviamente absurdo, pero basta leer las tonterías que se leen...

La libertad no es ser un niño caprichoso que quiere hacer lo que le de la gana... la libertad es asumir que uno tiene que cargar con las consecuencias de sus actos y está dipuesto a ello... a partir de aquí, TOMAR decisiones y vivir en sociedad es decisión tuya el cómo lo hagas...

Y si tienes hijos y has sido capaz de asumir tal decisión, DEBERIAS ser consciente de los aconteceres que puedes vivir y DEJAR DE LLORIQUEAR como nena en el patio de cole cuando le roban la muñeca... que es lo que desgraciadamente mucha gente no entiende...


----------



## Corcho (16 Feb 2022)

Up


----------



## IMPULSES (16 Feb 2022)

OvEr0n dijo:


> No me creo la historia. De charo a tia gym? En españa? Una bigotuda? Jajajaja antes se congela el infierno a que eso lo vean mis ojos.



Pues yo sí me la creo, no es la primera que entra en el gym fondona y en 7-8 meses esta en su peso, en año y medio esta para darle los suyo como a un cajón que no cierra y a los dos años se ponen tetas , morros y se te caen los cojones al suelo. 
Lo he visto no pocas veces en el gym.


----------



## baifo (16 Feb 2022)

En un estado normal de las cosas no debería preocuparse , puesto que a ningún hombre le interesaría estar con una golfa con dos hijos más allá de un par de polvos. Pero el problema es que no es un estado normal de las cosas.


----------



## Maquinadematar (16 Feb 2022)

Luego leo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (16 Feb 2022)

Hay hombres que jamás descubren ni se dan cuenta de que las mujeres que han conocido y no son de su sangre, es biologicamente IMPOSIBLE, que te amen, el amor real solo se da entre personas de la misma sangre o cuando eres adolescente y el cerebro no está todavía formado al 100% y esa ignorancia es la que te puede hacer amar a alguien que no es de tu sangre. 
Que gente con 30 y 40 años piense que va a encontrar el amor es de ser muy subnormalito, solo va a ser una obsesión pasajera, en la que el hombre buscará que le hagan casito y sexo, y la mujer dinero y estabilidad para presumir o no dar ni golpe. 
PUES ESTO TAN SIMPLE, LA MAYORÍA DE HOMBRES DE TODAS LAS EDADES, NO PUEDEN COMPRENDERLO, por lo tanto merecen SUFRIMIENTO Y SUFRIMIENTO TENDRÁN, YA QUE LA NATURALEZA ES SABIA Y JUSTA.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (16 Feb 2022)

Es un karma y tendrá que lidiar con él.


----------



## Lubinillo (16 Feb 2022)

Que la anime a irse 3 o 4 días con "las amigas", mas de 3 en todo caso y que la denuncie por abandono del hogar


----------



## rondo (16 Feb 2022)

Luego que sí las matan...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.
> 
> En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".



Eso lo derogo el hijo de la gran puta de ZP tontaco.

Viogen viogen, putos miedicas, depende de lo tonto que uno sea, solo es una tarde en el calabozo...


----------



## Benceno (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



El lazarillo de tormes, último capítulo.


----------



## etsai (16 Feb 2022)

Yo conozco a uno que con unos vinos encima y con los ojos llorosos me confesó que hace AÑOS que su mujer no le toca, que tan sólo vive para sus hijos y su familia y el es sólo un monigote en casa.

Que no le mandaba a tomar por culo a su mujer porque no puede vivir sin ver todos los días a sus hijos. Así de claro y así de crudo.

Al día siguiente padecía amnesia y parecía no acordarse de nada.


----------



## Aresti (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



El matrimonio, además de un grupo de convivencia, es una sociedad mercantil cuya regulación se recoge en el código civil que es el código mercantil para personas.

Me parece una decisión práctica.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que con unos vinos encima y con los ojos llorosos me confesó que hace AÑOS que su mujer no le toca, que tan sólo vive para sus hijos y su familia y el es sólo un monigote en casa.
> 
> Que no le mandaba a tomar por culo a su mujer porque no puede vivir sin ver todos los días a sus hijos. Así de claro y así de crudo.
> 
> Al día siguiente padecía amnesia y parecía no acordarse de nada.



Patetico


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Si, yo lo he visto tambien.
> 
> Por no perder el status y el nivel de vida hay mujeres que aguantan ser cornudas y tener maridos puteros.
> 
> ...



Se puede follar por tinder,


Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Hay hombres que jamás descubren ni se dan cuenta de que las mujeres que han conocido y no son de su sangre, es biologicamente IMPOSIBLE, que te amen, el amor real solo se da entre personas de la misma sangre o cuando eres adolescente y el cerebro no está todavía formado al 100% y esa ignorancia es la que te puede hacer amar a alguien que no es de tu sangre.
> Que gente con 30 y 40 años piense que va a encontrar el amor es de ser muy subnormalito, solo va a ser una obsesión pasajera, en la que el hombre buscará que le hagan casito y sexo, y la mujer dinero y estabilidad para presumir o no dar ni golpe.
> PUES ESTO TAN SIMPLE, LA MAYORÍA DE HOMBRES DE TODAS LAS EDADES, NO PUEDEN COMPRENDERLO, por lo tanto merecen SUFRIMIENTO Y SUFRIMIENTO TENDRÁN, YA QUE LA NATURALEZA ES SABIA Y JUSTA.



Las canciones de Perales no dicen eso bro.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



No se. Es algo raro. Alomejor el tio disfruta con eso, en internet hay un monton de depravados que disfrutan de ver tios follandose a su señora (cuklod creo que se decia)

Si no es asi el tio deberia tomar cartas inmediatamente, que es eso de que ella se folla a otros? Pero ella tiene curro?

Lo primero es que se vaya de putas y a lo grande tias de calidad.

Lo segundo es exponer el tema a la mujer e iniciar el tramite de separacion lo mas amisfosa posible sobretodo por los niño para que no sufran. 

Que edad tienen los niños? Son suyos biologicos?

Eso no se puede quedar asi


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??
> 
> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



Los foreros no por supuesto.

Yo vivo en casa de mi parienta, no estoy en la hipoteca, solo gastos a medias, el piso lo paga ella, me siento el reputisimo amo.


----------



## NetWatch (16 Feb 2022)

La única opción que le queda es celebrar la muerte simbólica de sus hijos, con luto de tres días, e ir a por tabaco y perderse en algún país de Europa del este, pero para eso necesitaría tener al menos algo de dinero e idiomas.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (16 Feb 2022)

Debería follarse a los amantes de su mujer. Eso la confundiría.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Son dicotomias sanas de los desquiciados de este foro.
> 
> En un mismo hilo son capaces de afirmar que es habitual que mujeres casadas corneen a sus maridos y, al mismo tiempo, que aplicaciones de contacto no funcionan y que es imposible follar...
> 
> ...



Yo trabajo solo con tías y es un puto infierno, en la facultad hacían viajes a la República Dominicana y lo llamaban rabolandia, he estado con tías con novio...

Me he pillado la más rara y monjil que he encontrado, es la verdadera salud, además vivo en su casa.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## señortopocho (16 Feb 2022)

Casos como ese a montones, estar en pareja por conveniencia y no por amor puff ni se. 
Y todo por lo mismo el puto dinero


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (16 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> 1.-no casarse
> 2.- cada uno tiene su casa
> 3.-evitar tener hijos , que te los utilice como arma arrojadiza
> Así, ante la primera evidencia de sospecha , a tomar por culo y sin tener que decir mas



Está de puta madre tío, mis 10


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2022)

Una pareja conocida mia le pille unos cuernos bestiales de el hacia ella. EL SE IBA DE PUTAS CADA SEMANA. Se lo dije a mi mujer y le digo mira.... con las pruebas contundentes.

Mi mujer se lo dijo indirectamente a la cornuda como pudo con las pruebas en un wasap.

RESPUESTA DE LA CORNUDA.....NO HUBO RESPUESTA PASO DEL TEMA Y SE HIZO LA SUECA A NIVEL DIOS.

Mi mujera dejo de insistir y volvimos a quedar en parejijas como siempre, luego se casaron por la iglesia y tuvieron 2 hijos.

Por lo que entiendo ella queria amarrarlo para vivir de charo en casa, el una vez ha tenido los hijos no mete el churro ni para rozar. Y seguro se sigue llendo de putas. A ella el nunca le puso y no me extraña.

Vida sexual de la pareja 0 absoluto.

ES UNA HISTORIA MUY BESTIAL PERO ES CIERTA. Pero bueno mi mujer y yo actuamos bien, no soporto las historias de cuernos e infidelidades.


----------



## moritobelo (16 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> En la cárcel ya no hay que ir a remar. Y sales con subsidio de desempleo. E incluso con mejor cualificación si se forma allí, cosa que de paso reduce condena.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



No has dado ni una, cuñao de bar...


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Feb 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Pues si es por los hijos hace bien en aguantar hasta que sean mayores y vean lo puta que es su madre la verdad. Aqui todos somos muy machos pero no me gustaria estar en esa encrucijada: mi honor o mis hijos...
> Lo que va a pasar es que la otra le va a dar la patada y va a tener que pagar las pensiones igualmente. ahí es cuando los casos acaban en los telediarios.



Podríamos decir que al hombre no le quedó más remedio que inmolar a la bruja.


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


>




Ese se colgó de un arbol


----------



## ArmiArma (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Tal y como lo pintas, lo raro es que no haya pedido ella el divorcio y la custodia compartida. Esta al menos, le ha dado la vuelta, con todas las de la ley.


----------



## keler (16 Feb 2022)

Yo me he follado bastantes mujeres casadas. Sin entrar en detalles, hay una con la que ando quedando en mi casita de soltero follador. Situación; él con buen negocio y bastante pasta, hijos en común, nada de sexo desde hace mucho tiempo. Ella curranta, piso soltera, trabajo aceptable, y cocinera cojonuda. Me trae tuppers y me la follo, es verídico. 

Ella no le deja a él porque viven en un chaletaco y con buen nivel de vida. Y él no la deja a ella porque como ama de casa es espectacular y él un inútil.

Y en medio yo follando los melones recién operados que le pagó su marido cornudo. La vida es cruel para algunos y maravillosa para los cabrones como yo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Bueno, yo hablo desde mi experiencia hace años antes de estar con mi actual pareja..., en cualquier caso si existen y tienen exito ese tipo de aplicaciones es porque funcionan..., pero bueno, ese es otro debate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las infidelidad le toca los pies a los juezos y juezas de hoy. La putificación femenina manda.


----------



## FROM HELL (16 Feb 2022)

Si abiertamente la tipa queda con amiguitos del gimnasio y demás, ahí no hay cuernos. 

Es un divorcio natural que el fulano no puede formalizar por ser un muerto de hambre. Pero es que no necesita ni divorciarse si lo único que le preocupa es lo de los críos. 

El sigue con sus hijos que es lo que quiere y ella sigue con sus ligues que es lo que quiere. Win-win.


----------



## keler (16 Feb 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Una pareja conocida mia le pille unos cuernos bestiales de el hacia ella. EL SE IBA DE PUTAS CADA SEMANA. Se lo dije a mi mujer y le digo mira.... con las pruebas contundentes.
> 
> Mi mujer se lo dijo indirectamente a la cornuda como pudo con las pruebas en un wasap.
> 
> ...



Claro es que tú mujer es un ser de luz, y jamás te pondría los cuernos, jijiji. Y encima chivato, es para tirarte a la cuneta directamente pringao.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (16 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Claro es que tú mujer es un ser de luz, y jamás te pondría los cuernos, jijiji. Y encima chivato, es para tirarte a la cuneta directamente pringao.



Desde luego, ya se lo dije yo a mi ex, siempre tengo presentes lo tds pts que podéis llegar a ser y ella jiji nunca haría eso, xD más que un saco caracoles, por lo menos no me pilló por sorpresa.


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

Eres tonto.


----------



## cuadrado (16 Feb 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
> Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...



no se porque me recuerda una mitica frase de Churchill....


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Trayendo mierdas de forocoches al principal de Burbuja, con dos cojones.




Yo siempre digo lo mismo: burbuja y forocoches, de grandes y masivos, lo tienen todo, lo mejor y lo peor.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ese se colgó de un arbol



Cuentanos mas.


----------



## Salchichonio (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Correcto, así ha sido todaa vida de dios


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Eso lo derogo el hijo de la gran puta de ZP tontaco.
> 
> Viogen viogen, putos miedicas, depende de lo tonto que uno sea, solo es una tarde en el calabozo...



Tontaco tu y tu puta madre.

Ahora vas y citas los articulos de esa ley que hacen mencion a la infidelidad y a los divorcios, gilipollas.


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo trabajo solo con tías y es un puto infierno, en la facultad hacían viajes a la República Dominicana y lo llamaban rabolandia, he estado con tías con novio...
> 
> Me he pillado la más rara y monjil que he encontrado, es la verdadera salud, además vivo en su casa.



Ah!, vale, esa es la explicacion, que las españolas follan mucho pero se van al extranjero para hacerlo...

Venga, ahora explica lo de los moronegros que son folladores alfas que hacen chorrear al mujerio patrio pero a la misma vez necesitan violar.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Feb 2022)

Pasanos fotos de la cerda esa, a ver si va al gym a sudar o a zorrear como el 95% de las puerca en el gym.
Putas


----------



## Artorias (16 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Yo me he follado bastantes mujeres casadas. Sin entrar en detalles, hay una con la que ando quedando en mi casita de soltero follador. Situación; él con buen negocio y bastante pasta, hijos en común, nada de sexo desde hace mucho tiempo. Ella curranta, piso soltera, trabajo aceptable, y cocinera cojonuda. Me trae tuppers y me la follo, es verídico.
> 
> Ella no le deja a él porque viven en un chaletaco y con buen nivel de vida. Y él no la deja a ella porque como ama de casa es espectacular y él un inútil.
> 
> Y en medio yo follando los melones recién operados que le pagó su marido cornudo. La vida es cruel para algunos y maravillosa para los cabrones como yo.



Bueno, miralo por el lado del tio. Si esta tan forrado no le faltaran tias bastante mas jovenes que su mujer (la que tu te follas) para mojar y, ademas, tendra pasta de sobra para putas de alto standing...

En parejas asi cornean lo dos.


----------



## sonsol (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



No conozco a nadie en esa situación pero es lo que han hecho las mujeres toda su vida: hacer como que no ven y esperar a que el marido vuelva al hogar como si nada hubiera pasado. Imagino que en un matrimonio hay que perdonar y superar esos baches, por eso de los votos en la pobreza y en la enfermedad y tal.


----------



## Chino Negro (16 Feb 2022)

Mi avatar también esta así solo que vive en Japón y encima su mujer lo mantiene


----------



## Gusman (16 Feb 2022)

Que se vaya a Cuba con amigos.


----------



## skinnyemail (16 Feb 2022)

Luego nos echamos las manos a la cabeza por las muertes viogen y los suicidios de hombres.

Acorralar hasta morir.


----------



## arrestado en casa (16 Feb 2022)

Cuckoldismo manda, betazos


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Ibas bien hasta la frase final jojojojojojojojojo y si piensa eso es que SI es tonto además de pagafantas y pringao.
> Yo en su caso le montaba un pollo a la Lumi y en caso de divorcio y tener que hacer de proveedor de la puta ya divorciado...dejo el curro por depresión y me vuelvo a casa Papís y que pague la hipoteca la zorra si puede y mis hijos los veré cuando me dejen porque lo primero es la dignidad de uno y luego lo demás.



Ese es el tema... Ellas usan todos los recursos legales a disposición... Los hombres no...y aunque menos, los hay...


----------



## Gonorrea (16 Feb 2022)

Yo he visto como la mujer de un colega se iba a follar con otro colega en el wc de un bar estando él marido allí mismo, tardar mas de veinte minutos en salir y el colega como si nada.

Vivir para ver


----------



## sirpask (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Eso siempre pasa en familias ricas ¿No?


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Gonorrea dijo:


> Yo he visto como la mujer de un colega se iba a follar con otro colega en el wc de un bar estando él marido allí mismo, tardar mas de veinte minutos en salir y el colega como si nada.
> 
> Vivir para ver



Es imposible que no se den cuenta... No se que pasa por la cabeza de algunos...
Y vale que entren los hijos en la ecuación, pero...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Que se busque una amante y viva compartiendo vivienda y se dedique el tiempo a sus hijos.

Tarde o temprano tendrán que llegar a un acuerdo de separación y lo mejor es hacerlo con el menor trauma posible.

Es mejor que el coño y la polla esten satisfechos que no solo el coño con polla inquieta.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (16 Feb 2022)

Alguno escudandose en los hijos esconde su falta de huevos...



magufone dijo:


> Es imposible que no se den cuenta... No se que pasa por la cabeza de algunos...
> Y vale que entren los hijos en la ecuación, pero...


----------



## mmm (16 Feb 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Está aplazando lo inevitable. Ahora en España con la situación de los varones ante un divorcio, viogenes y demás.. pues quizás no sea la opción más digna pero puede que sea la menos mala mientras trata de ahorrar algo. Que sepa que el divorcio se lo va a pedir ella.



Sí, son así 

Al revés no, te follas a otras y sigues enamorado de tu mujer


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Feb 2022)

Una mujer en esa situación envenenaría a su marido.

Just saying


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Tontaco tu y tu puta madre.
> 
> Ahora vas y citas los articulos de esa ley que hacen mencion a la infidelidad y a los divorcios, gilipollas.



Soy licenciado en derecho retrasadete, lo derogo el hijo puta de ZP, era culpa simplemente.


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no tiene mucha solución, la Ley protege al 100% a las mujeres, si la cosa acaba en un juzgado pillas con 100% de probabilidad. Si le canta los 40 a la tiparraca va a ser chantajeado y desplumado, el ha hecho un duro balance pero prefiere tragar y estar con sus hijos que vivir peor.
> 
> La tiparraca todavía hace labores del hogar o algo? Porque lo malo de estas cosas es que el chantaje degenera y degenera y al final se convierte en esclavitud. Conviene recordar que eres un pirado psicópata en estos casos de yo voy a la cárcel pero del cajón de pino no te saca nadie, de farol claro pero creíble , a ver si huye o se relaja, el terrorismo solo se combate con terrorismo.
> 
> El error es tener hijos hoy en día, que si que es lo que el NWO quiere pero solo hay que verlo en paralelismo al covid, han ganado joder, tienes hijos con la mujer equivocada (y a menudo no lo sabes hasta que los tienes) y ahí comienza tu via crucis, no es justo pero y qué? Tienes millones de testimonios de como muchos se arruinaron la vida así, hasta que no cambien las leyes viogen de mierda hay que ser sumamente cauto.



Hoy en dia lo ideal serian unicamente follamigos y putas ahora bien si te metes en una relación:

-Cada uno en su casa o si vivis juntos de alquiler con el alquiler a nombre de ella ( ya pagas tu la mitad y listo)
- No hijos
- No matrimonio
- Nada, ni siquiera un credito de 100 euros a nombre de los dos
- Y sabiendo que biologicamente ellas a los 4 años maximos de relación hay un 80-90% de probabilidades de que te peguen la patada, no es tuya es tu turno, nada de creer que es un unicornio y que suerte has tenido y enamorarte hasta las trancas

Asi minimizas al minimo y aún asi te puede caer viogen y del calabozo en finde no te libras, pero vamos eso ya hasta con una tia que conoces una noche te puede joder con una denuncia falsa por violacion


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

El PSOE se ha cargado el contrato matrimonial de tal forma que solo a musulmanes y etnianos les trae a cuenta casarse y tener hijos. Y de eso se trataba.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

Entiendo el problema sería las consecuencias de divorcio.

Ahorrar todo el dinero en efectivo que se pueda, para cuando llegue el divorico, si ella sale tú también y a hacer lo que se pueda, y más teniendo turnos por la mañana libre estás solo y puedes darle al tinder, bumble y las que sean. Si se te da mal pues sexo de pago, así hasta que la señora la de por pedir el divorcio y tú te hayas asesorado y estés preparado.


----------



## Cachopo (16 Feb 2022)

Debería empezar a meter dinero en criptos. Wallet privada fuera del control estatal.


----------



## Segismunda (16 Feb 2022)

Empoderadas las quiero ver yo. Este sigue siendo el pan nuestro de cada día para las mujeres, los burbis dirán misa pero los cuernos los ponen más ellos. El caso es que os está muy bien empleado. A ver por qué va a tener que estar la Maruja siempre en casa con los rulos puestos y a merced de la gonorrea de un putis que le pegue su hombre, cuando la sociedad no es como hace un siglo. Uno ya no va a la guerra, ni se pasa ocho meses al año en el monte o baja a la mina. 

A joderse tocan.


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Estos forococheros son unos omegazos de libro. Ella le está poniendo en bandeja la excusa perfecta para mandarla a tomar por el culo y dejarla como la mala malosa y no la aprovecha. Y ella lo ve como aún más débil y despreciable por ello.
> 
> Que sí, que le saldrá caro, y tal, pero el divorcio es caro porque merece cada céntimo que se paga por él. Los hijos, con el tiempo, sabrán que su madre es una puta y que ella fue quien rompió la familia, y no se lo perdonarán jamás. Una vez divorciado, a follar por ahí.
> 
> Más tonto no se puede ser.



Pero si tu llevas sin follar 4 años con la mujer, lecciones pocas puedes dar, amego


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Empoderadas las quiero ver yo. Este sigue siendo el pan nuestro de cada día para las mujeres, los burbis dirán misa pero los cuernos los ponen más ellos. El caso es que os está muy bien empleado. A ver por qué va a tener que estar la Maruja siempre en casa con los rulos puestos, cuando la sociedad no es como hace un siglo. Uno ya no va a la guerra, ni se pasa ocho meses al año en el monte o baja a la mina.
> 
> A joderse tocan.



Trollums maximus


----------



## Segismunda (16 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Trollums maximus
> Ver archivo adjunto 945797



Tus lágrimas me nutren. Ahora ya no se dan duros a cuatro pesetas. Para eso está Tailandia, vayan allá a mercar.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

Se diga lo que se diga, al final los triunfadores son los casapapis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Hombre yo diría que es distinto: ellas lo hacen para mantener su nivel de vida y ellos para no acabar arruinados y bajo un puente. FEMINISMO. Casarse con una mujer hoy en día es de subnormales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Se diga lo que se diga, al final los triunfadores son los casapapis.



Cualquiera que se pueda permitir no pegar palo al agua y vivir de otros es un triunfador en esta suciedad.


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Tus lágrimas me nutren. Ahora ya no se dan duros a cuatro pesetas. Para eso está Tailandia, vayan allá a mercar.



Supongamos que eres una tia, cosa que no eres pero bueno, sabes que el valor del coño español esta mas bajo que nunca?? Sabes que aunque recibas 4000 match en tinder de esos 4000, 3990 no van a invertir mas de 3 frases? ya no te digo que te inviten en 100 montaditos a cenar vaca burra es que ni 3 frases, que he hecho un experimento con perfill de tia que en forobobas no hacen mas que quejarse de que o quedan rapido para follar o las dejan de hablar

El pendulo esta girando segismundo las nuevas generaciones o la tia lo pone rapido y facil para follar o se van de putas


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Ultimamente pillo aviones los jueves... es acojonante el mogollon de grupos de tias que se van de fiesta... mucho mas que tios.



¿A dónde se van? Vaya ganas de pilla avión para un finde, supongo que será Ibiza o algún sitio de esos.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cualquiera que se pueda permitir no pegar palo al agua y vivir de otros es un triunfador en esta suciedad.



Casapapi con trabajo sin estrés y poco esfuerzo (idealmente funcionario), haciendo sus viajes y saliendo por ahí manda.


----------



## Cachopo (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No entiendo nada.
> 
> Se dice que actualmente hay mucho zorrerio en las mujeres que si todaass putas y tal.., y luego que si está jodido lo del folleteo en España, ¿¿??
> 
> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



Coño pues 4 alfas se calzan al 80%.. no es dificil


----------



## Segismunda (16 Feb 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Supongamos que eres una tia, cosa que no eres pero bueno, sabes que el valor del coño español esta mas bajo que nunca?? Sabes que aunque recibas 4000 match en tinder de esos 4000, 3990 no van a invertir mas de 3 frases? ya no te digo que te inviten en 100 montaditos a cenar vaca burra es que ni 3 frases, que he hecho un experimento con perfill de tia que en forobobas no hacen mas que quejarse de que o quedan rapido para follar o las dejan de hablar
> 
> El pendulo esta girando segismundo las nuevas generaciones o la tia lo pone rapido y facil para follar o se van de putas



Ni me voy a leer esta parrafada quejándose de que el agua moje, la luna sea blanca y el fuego no prenda la nieve.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Feb 2022)

Está jodido, si no se divorcia él, lo hará ella. Juntarse con una tía hoy día es demasiado arriesgado,dependes de su buena vuntad ya que lasleyes son en extremo abusivas contra los hombres.

Yo dejé embarazada a una con la que me estaba viendo fines de semana y yo pensaba tomaba la píldora. Ahora custodia compartida y le paso pensión y tal.

Cada día doy gracias a Dios por podérmelo permitir económicamente. Tu amigo está muerto en vida. No vuelvo a juntarme ni con la princesa de disneylandia.


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Segismunda dijo:


> Ni me voy a leer esta parrafada quejándose de que el agua moje, la luna sea blanca y el fuego no prenda la nieve.



Segismundo tengo razon y lo sabes


----------



## Новая правда (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Decimos que o bien llevamos años en el dique seco o pajas o putas habiendo tanto zorrerio deberiamos mojar el churro bastantes de los presentes pero no es asi, es muy dificil mojar, tan es asi que España para muchos hombres parece un pais de la inquisición, y luego lees estas historias de tanta puta por ahi me gustaria saber quien es el afortunado que se las folla



Pasa como con los inmis, se les acusa de hacer dumping laboral y a la vez de ser paguiteros. Y lo gracioso es que ambos estereotipos son reales, es aparentemente contradictorio, pero sólo aparentemente, luego los datos ahí están.

El 50% de los perfiles de Tinder son tías bisexuales, y luego da la casualidad de que las lesbis mojan muy poquito y que las parejas que buscan chica para trío tienen muchísimas dificultades para encontrarla, si es que la encuentran (al igual porque las bisexuales reales no son tantas como dicen, que una cosa es que te apetezca follarte a una tía una vez en tu vida y otra que te atraigan los dos sexos por igual).

Con respecto al folleteo, en España yo creo que se folla bastante poco en términos globales. Otra cosa es que el folleteo casual no esté reprobado socialmente y todas las tías pasen por etapas en las que les pique el gusanillo, pero son etapas que duran unos meses y luego vuelven a su punto de retorno. También es cierto el tiempo que tardan en bajarse las bragas es indirectamente proporcional a lo atractivo que te vean. Yo me he acostado con tías el mismo día de conocerlas y me han hecho todo tipo de guarradas que sé que se las han denegado a anteriores y posteriores parejas sexuales... y precisamente por eso mismo estoy convencido de que otras que han ido de castas conmigo con otros no han sido así...

Los tíos estamos salidos desde los 12 años hasta que nos morimos, ellas están salidas unos pocos días del mes y en algunas etapas de su vida.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Feb 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Es que son cosas diferentes. El que hace eso es porque tiene dinero -mira cómo menciona chalet, viajes, BMW-, y la mujer de trabajar, nanai. No les importa que el marido ande con quien quiera mientras le tengan la vida cubierta. La que quiere o es capaz de trabajar, no lo aguanta. Conozco varios casos de cornuas consentidas, más vagas que una manta.
> 
> El otro es un desgraciado que se puso en la cola esa que sale en la película Bitelchús. Antes o después se acabará hartando y... ya sabe la que le espera. Esto es España, el peor país del mundo para un divorciado con hijos, y unos caen por la atracción de un coño, y otros están cayendo porque no esperaban la puñalada trapera que le están metiendo a los hombres en este país.
> 
> ...



Para que huevos quieres una mujer si no vas a tener hijos y puedes permitirte vivir solo? Vaya tontería.


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.
> 
> En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".



En un divorcio no hay un ganador ni un perdedor, se disuelve el matrimo y ya está. No se necesita alegar ningún motivo para separarse y los cuernos no cuentan para nada.


----------



## Play_91 (16 Feb 2022)

Una amiga mía mismamente. 
Me cuenta que tiene amante, me cuenta todo y el novio es imposible que no lo sepa.
Encima yo me llevo bien con su novio pero es mi amiga, no puedo fallarla a ella. Es una basura de tía actuando así pero bueno.
Pues ella está esperando a que el amante se divorcie para dejarlo. 
La verdad él es muy dependiente de ella y lo va a pasar muy mal, no se como se lo va a decir.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (16 Feb 2022)

Que de los 1100 que gana vaya replegando todo lo que pueda y poniéndolo a salvo de la lagarta. Que ponga lo mínimo para los gastos comunes y se busque excusas para que sea ella la que apoquiñe. Que vaya haciendo colchón, lo necesitará


----------



## Gothaus (16 Feb 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Una amiga mía mismamente.
> Me cuenta que tiene amante, me cuenta todo y el novio es imposible que no lo sepa.
> Encima yo me llevo bien con su novio pero es mi amiga, no puedo fallarla a ella. Es una basura de tía actuando así pero bueno.
> Pues ella está esperando a que el amante se divorcie para dejarlo.
> La verdad él es muy dependiente de ella y lo va a pasar muy mal, no se como se lo va a decir.



Sodoma y Gomorra 2.0. Que paren el mundo, que me bajo. No hay principios ni moral. Vaya amiga que tiene usted, oiga.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (16 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor que le puede pasar a nuestra "civilización" es que cada vez se tengan menos hijos y así se extinga lo antes posible, dejando paso a una quizá tecnológicamente más atrasada pero donde esta clase de situaciones no se den.


----------



## active2010 (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Pues si piden el divorcio por cuernos hasta se pueden quedar con todo y no les haría falta fingir... Y ya estaría.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (16 Feb 2022)

Pamplinas con 1100€ al mes eres inembargable prácticamente que largue a la charo polifollada y a las larvas que por mucho que se esfuerce le odiarán en cuanto lleguen a la mayoría de edad, que se dé prisa antes de que le viogenicen.


----------



## active2010 (16 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar a nuestra "civilización" es que cada vez se tengan menos hijos y así se extinga lo antes posible, dejando paso a una quizá tecnológicamente más atrasada pero donde esta clase de situaciones no se den.



Lo mejor que le ha pasado a las mujeres es el foro burbuja. Así saben que piensan los cromañones.


----------



## notengodeudas (16 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Los foreros no por supuesto.
> 
> Yo vivo en casa de mi parienta, no estoy en la hipoteca, solo gastos a medias, el piso lo paga ella, me siento el reputisimo amo.




Yo el acuerdo que tengo con mi mujera es que todo sale del fondo común, mis coches, mis motos y su casa (cuando la conocí ya se había pagado la mitad). Que estamos juntos, pagamos y disfrutamos en común. Si se jode el invento, la heredera hereda la casa y yo me voy


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Alguno escudandose en los hijos esconde su falta de huevos...



Las cosas como son. Nadie esta libre de que le pongan la cornamenta... Pero coño, una vez que lo sepa, que actue


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Una amiga mía mismamente.
> Me cuenta que tiene amante, me cuenta todo y el novio es imposible que no lo sepa.
> Encima yo me llevo bien con su novio pero es mi amiga, no puedo fallarla a ella. Es una basura de tía actuando así pero bueno.
> Pues ella está esperando a que el amante se divorcie para dejarlo.
> La verdad él es muy dependiente de ella y lo va a pasar muy mal, no se como se lo va a decir.



Ya te lo digo yo... Ella va a tirar palante...
Hay mucho mito pero la realidad es que los tios se lo piensan mucho antes de joder una familia y las tias no tanto... Dato mata relato...


----------



## Sansonuro (16 Feb 2022)

Un amigo mío me contó una vez que su mujer vino un día y le dijo: 

- Cariño, ¿qué crees que pasaría si yo te hiciera los cuernos? 
- Pues que los niños tendrían que irse a vivir con tu madre, muy a mi pesar- Le contestó él.
- ¿Con mi madre? No te entiendo.
- Pues que tu acabarías muerta y yo en la cárcel, así que tu madre se tendría que ocupar de los niños

Esa es una buena forma de marcar territorio


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Yo de él contrataria un detective y con pruebas la denuncio para curarme en salud.

El matrimonio debería ser como un contrato de trabajo. Deberia haber unas clausulas y no las clausulas que quieran los políticos y jueces prevaricadores.

Si haces algo inapropiado durante el matrimonio como el adulterio te despido ,*que el hombre puede dejar a la mujer sin que le ocasione ningún perjuicio económico *( viveversa también).

Si dejas el trabajo, no tienes derecho a NADA. Pues si dejas a tu marido tampoco. Punto y pelota

Ya está bien de tanto atropello


----------



## automono (16 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pamplinas con 1100€ al mes eres inembargable prácticamente que largue a la charo polifollada y a las larvas que por mucho que se esfuerce le odiarán en cuanto lleguen a la mayoría de edad, que se dé prisa antes de que le viogenicen.



no, en temas de pension no hay "inembargable".
Basicamente ese embargo esta por encima de todo, com9 si te deja con 300€ al mes para.vivir.


----------



## Murray's (16 Feb 2022)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Que de los 1100 que gana vaya replegando todo lo que pueda y poniéndolo a salvo de la lagarta. Que ponga lo mínimo para los gastos comunes y se busque excusas para que sea ella la que apoquiñe. Que vaya haciendo colchón, lo necesitará




Le embargan la nómina . E incluso si quieren toda la nómina.

A un tio le embargaron una pensión por minusvalia, tras el divircio porque esos eran sus únicos ingresos declarados. Los 500 o 600€ que cobraba entonces por esa prestación le fueron embargados durante 20 años en regimen de pensión alimenticia y compensatoria para sus hijos.

Asi que cuidado que como vayan a por vosotros no se andan con rodeos..


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Eso dependerá de cada uno. No todos tienen las mismas necesidades. Del mismo modo que una mujer que necesita otro tipo de vida y de relacion no va a estar mejor devolviendo cuernos recibidos...
Una traicion no siempre se compensa con otra. Y actuar no es vengarse, es poner punto y final, y que cada uno se haga responsable de sus actos y de las consecuencias de estos. Que pones los cuernos? Perfecto. Asume las consecuencias de estos.
Hay gente que mira para otro lado y ya. Ami no me valdria. Tengo que confiar en mi pareja en todo, no solo eso,sino todo. Quiero recibir lo que doy. Y si no, no me vale.


----------



## Walter Eucken (16 Feb 2022)

Tiene que ir asumiendo que sus retoños séran despertados por los gemidos de placer de su ex siendo empotrada por Chad, en su propia cama, en el piso que seguirá pagando. 
Y lo peor de todo será cuando sus hijos llamen "papá" a Chad. 

Y mientras de esclavo proveedor por los próximos 20 años.


----------



## ArmiArma (16 Feb 2022)

keler dijo:


> Yo me he follado bastantes mujeres casadas. Sin entrar en detalles, hay una con la que ando quedando en mi casita de soltero follador. Situación; él con buen negocio y bastante pasta, hijos en común, nada de sexo desde hace mucho tiempo. Ella curranta, piso soltera, trabajo aceptable, y cocinera cojonuda. Me trae tuppers y me la follo, es verídico.
> 
> Ella no le deja a él porque viven en un chaletaco y con buen nivel de vida. Y él no la deja a ella porque como ama de casa es espectacular y él un inútil.
> 
> Y en medio yo follando los melones recién operados que le pagó su marido cornudo. La vida es cruel para algunos y maravillosa para los cabrones como yo.



Entonces se llevan de puta madre. Ya se cansarán en un tiempo, que pasa, y teniendo hijos, todos contentos y pa`lante como toda la vida


----------



## _LoKy_ (16 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pamplinas con 1100€ al mes eres inembargable prácticamente que largue a la charo polifollada y a las larvas que por mucho que se esfuerce le odiarán en cuanto lleguen a la mayoría de edad, que se dé prisa antes de que le viogenicen.



Por pensión de alimentos no existe mínimo inembargable.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Feb 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Lo mejor que le puede pasar a nuestra "civilización" es que cada vez se tengan menos hijos y así se extinga lo antes posible, dejando paso a una quizá tecnológicamente más atrasada pero donde esta clase de situaciones no se den.




Tranquilo, pronto sucederá:


----------



## Bubble Boy (16 Feb 2022)

Regálale un reloj de cuco... así cada vez que marquen las horas recordará que es un cuckold


----------



## Punitivum (16 Feb 2022)

No me he leído el hilo entero, pero no hubo el caso de un "exiliado" a un país asiático por cuestiones "de género"?
Recuerdo algo así como que la zorr...digo su ex mugrer quería divorcio y expolio para empezar ella nueva vida zorreando. 
Él liquidó lo que pudo en secreto y se largó. 
No sé si alguien ha mencionado este caso u otro semejante porque como digo no he leído el hilo al completo pero estaría bien investigar esta posibilidad


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Está jodido, si no se divorcia él, lo hará ella. Juntarse con una tía hoy día es demasiado arriesgado,dependes de su buena vuntad ya que lasleyes son en extremo abusivas contra los hombres.
> 
> Yo dejé embarazada a una con la que me estaba viendo fines de semana y yo pensaba tomaba la píldora. Ahora custodia compartida y le paso pensión y tal.
> 
> Cada día doy gracias a Dios por podérmelo permitir económicamente. Tu amigo está muerto en vida. No vuelvo a juntarme ni con la princesa de disneylandia.



Custodia compartida y pensión, cachondeo de leyes...


----------



## Primitivo (16 Feb 2022)

Soluciones:

1) Se larga del pais, sus hijos igualmente lo van a odiar si se queda, si tiene hijas, lo odiaran por ser un hombre débil y no haber puesto en orden a la perra de su madre, lo cual padecerán el "síndrome de papi" de por vida. Si son hombres, también lo odiaran por lo mismo y probablemente se vuelvan "anoflojos" por tener una figura paterna que los avergüenza.

2) Matar a la zorra, esto tiene buenos efectos, crea trauma en los hijos, si es hombre lo traumara y aprenderá que debe elegir bien la madre de sus hijos y no cometer los mismos errores que su padre, si es mujer, entenderá que debe tener cuidado con que tipo de hombres se meterá y en su subconsciente quedara grabado que simplemente todavía hay hombres que castigan el comportamiento de las perras. Y sobre él, nada, ya vive una vida de mierda, que mas da que vaya a la cárcel.

Una de las dos debe elegir, también esta la de cargarse a la perra y salir del pais, pero es mucho trabajo y gasto económico, no lo recomiendo.


----------



## FOYETE (16 Feb 2022)

Una buena escopeta arregla situaciones así


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Feb 2022)

Un colega mio supo que su mujer se acostaba con un viejales con mucha pasta y contactos 30 años más viejo que ella.

Él se lió con una compi de su curro de la misma edad

Ella se lo echó en cara y divorcio al canto con denuncia VIOGEN que fue desestimada pro el juez por falta de pruebas

Desplumado y ella alto cargo en la administracion del consendo progre

Ella un melafo por cierto con cara de ser una loba en la cama como la provoques que mata


----------



## calzonazos (16 Feb 2022)

Primitivo dijo:


> Soluciones:
> 
> 1) Se larga del pais, sus hijos igualmente lo van a odiar si se queda, si tiene hijas, lo odiaran por ser un hombre débil y no haber puesto en orden a la perra de su madre, lo cual padecerán el "síndrome de papi" de por vida. Si son hombres, también lo odiaran por lo mismo y probablemente se vuelvan "anoflojos" por tener una figura paterna que los avergüenza.
> 
> ...



Haces honor a tu nick, no hombre no hay formas de complicarse menos la vida, la agarras del cuello con mirada de loco y pones tu las normas


----------



## Ces25 (16 Feb 2022)

Hay muchos hombres aguantando lo indecible por estar con sus hijos y por no dar el gusto al NWO de meterles en las estadísticas....




MUCHOS SUFRIENDO MALTRATO PSICOLÓGICO 



ESO NO SE ESTUDIA


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

Totalmente cierto, de ahí que cada vez menos hombres quieren casarse, y mucho menos tener hijos.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Feb 2022)

No entiendo pa qué se casa la gente.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Feb 2022)

Y por que hacerse el tonto. Tambien puede optar por seguir viviendo juntos compartiendo piso, haciendo cada uno su vida y punto.


----------



## KUTRONIO (16 Feb 2022)

Otra hitoria, ella según él tuvo una crisis de los 40 de libro, vamos que no le podía dar a ella la vida que quería y eso que él era funci 

Ella una preciosidad y seguro que en la cama si se habla hace todo sin problema alguno 

Le puso los cuernos con uno del trabajo de tal modo que mi colega supo el día, la hora y el lugar del crimen

Eso sí, le echó lo que hay que echar y él se divorció, ahora anda con otra en plan follaamigos y tal . A ella npi pero si la pillará como cajón que no encaja de lo buenorra que está y el morbo que tiene


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Feb 2022)

Obvio la mujer le da igual, sólo la está usando para sobrevivir, igual que ella a él para ídem. Son compañeros de piso con 2 niños.


----------



## Play_91 (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo de él contrataria un detective y con pruebas la denuncio para curarme en salud.
> 
> El matrimonio debería ser como un contrato de trabajo. Deberia haber unas clausulas y no las clausulas que quieran los políticos y jueces prevaricadores.
> 
> ...



Es más fácil que todo eso.
Tu nunca debes pensar que una mujer es tuya (o un hombre es tuyo si eres mujer) y que estás con él porque os queréis y sumaís.
Y debes saber que el día que no suméis el camino se separa y tu lo sigues con otra persona.
El error es un tío que piense que va a estar 40 años con esa mujer seguro, eso no funciona así, hay matrimonios que duran 5, otros 10, otros 15, otros 25 y otros 40 pero nadie garantiza nada.
Y bajo esas premisas debes actuar.
Lo triste es pensar que vas a follar toda tu vida porque vas a excitar a tu mujer toda tu vida aunque seas gordo y calvo, cuando perder el deseo sexual no es algo que una chica (o chico) decida si no que ocurre y ya y no vas a pretender que te folle de por vida porque si ya que el sexo no es prostitución, el sexo es que si hoy la pones te folla y si mañana no la pones no te folla porque nadie folla a desgana sin deseo sexual salvo las prostitutas.
Y lo que no puede llegar un tío, echarse novia y meterse en una hipoteca con ella a 40 años, eso es de tarado mental, o vender su casa y pulírselo con ella disfrutando de la vida y luego cuando le mande a tomar por culo él esté sin casa, o meterse a la casa de ella, arreglársela y luego te mande a tomar por culo.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Feb 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Pamplinas con 1100€ al mes eres inembargable prácticamente que largue a la charo polifollada y a las larvas que por mucho que se esfuerce le odiarán en cuanto lleguen a la mayoría de edad, que se dé prisa antes de que le viogenicen.



Para la pensión alimenticia no hay cantidad inembargable.


----------



## Yáguernot (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Su plan en un suicidio a corto/medio plazo.

En cualquier momento la Charo pillara una rama con posibles y le dara la patada en el culo de igual forma, mas viogen y paguitas para la choni.

Lo que tiene que hacer desde, sin prisa pero sin pausas, es ir al juzgado y convertirse en mujer lesbiana, una vez reconocido como mujer lesbiana, la cosa cambiara y mucho, para bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Primitivo dijo:


> Soluciones:
> 
> 1) Se larga del pais, sus hijos igualmente lo van a odiar si se queda, si tiene hijas, lo odiaran por ser un hombre débil y no haber puesto en orden a la perra de su madre, lo cual padecerán el "síndrome de papi" de por vida. Si son hombres, también lo odiaran por lo mismo y probablemente se vuelvan "anoflojos" por tener una figura paterna que los avergüenza.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Yo la primera la he dicho muchas veces. Tal y como está montado el tema, mientras tus hijos sean pequeños te van a odiar, y, como mucho, cuando sean adultos igual alguno acaba entendiendo porqué lo hiciste. Pero no dejan más opciones para el hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

y si


Ces25 dijo:


> Hay muchos hombres aguantando lo indecible por estar con sus hijos y por no dar el gusto al NWO de meterles en las estadísticas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y siguen votando PP$%€.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y por que hacerse el tonto. Tambien puede optar por seguir viviendo juntos compartiendo piso, haciendo cada uno su vida y punto.



Eso es insufrible. Como mucho intentar hablar con ella para divorcio, casa vendida y custodia compartida sin pensión o le haces la vida imposible.


----------



## cerero (16 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso lo he visto con hombres casados poniendo los cuernos a sus mujeres y sus mujeres mirando hacia otro lado mientras sigan teniendo el chalet, los viajes y el BMW.



Algunas mujeres también lo aceptan con naturalidad. Un amigo mío que se tiraba a todo lo que se movía, su mujer a la mía le confesó que mientras le diera la pasta que necesitaba no le importaba, ella no sabía lo que ganaba, el le daba el dinero con cuentagotas pero se ve que cubría sus necesidades.


----------



## Talosgüevos (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Yo es que sigo sin entender que un hombre consienta que su mujer vaya a zorrear al gimnasio, yoga, bailes de salón… es el momento de decirle adiós , si ves que no puedes económicamente VETE A COMPRAR TABACO AUNQUE NO FUMES.

Yo conocí un caso peor aún, el currante de fábrica con salario bajo, ella tía buena que no se que le vio a él, se casan y tienen una hija, ella empieza a trabajar y en semanas se la está follando el jefe, el del trabajo a casa y a cuidar a la hija, ella llega a llamarlo desgraciado y le suelta MI JEFE SI SABE VIVIR, el jefe casado y solo la quiere para follarla y a pesar de eso ella tan contenta, el tragando cuernos y lo sabe todo el barrio ya que la mujer no se esconde y muchas veces después de lefarla el jefe la lleva a casa y le come el hocico en el coche delante de su portería. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (16 Feb 2022)

patetico


----------



## Remero consentido (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...




Cornudo consentido se le ha llamado toda la vida


----------



## Remero consentido (16 Feb 2022)

¿ Y qué mierda tiene que ver aqui el noviazgo o el matrimonio ? Como si la situacion no fuera EXACTAMENTE IGUAL en caso de emparejados


----------



## jesus88 (16 Feb 2022)

estas leyes feminazis nos han traido esto, pero quien puede estar 40 años follando solo con su parienta ?


----------



## Punitivum (16 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo es que sigo sin entender que un hombre consienta que su mujer vaya a zorrear al gimnasio, yoga, bailes de salón… es el momento de decirle adiós , si ves que no puedes económicamente VETE A COMPRAR TABACO AUNQUE NO FUMES.
> 
> Yo conocí un caso peor aún, el currante de fábrica con salario bajo, ella tía buena que no se que le vio a él, se casan y tienen una hija, ella empieza a trabajar y en semanas se la está follando el jefe, el del trabajo a casa y a cuidar a la hija, ella llega a llamarlo desgraciado y le suelta MI JEFE SI SABE VIVIR, el jefe casado y solo la quiere para follarla y a pesar de eso ella tan contenta, el tragando cuernos y lo sabe todo el barrio ya que la mujer no se esconde y muchas veces después de lefarla el jefe la lleva a casa y le come el hocico en el coche delante de su portería.
> 
> ...











Cuando reflexiono sobre la cantidad de hombres que sufren situaciones de violencia como esa, pienso que deberíamos agruparnos en asociaciones masculinas ,pagando todo el mundo una cuota para poder optar a defensa jurídica y asesoramiento legal. 
Pero luego veo comentarios en plan darwinismo social, tales como que él se lo merece o que se joda, por cobrar el salario mínimo interprofesional.
Las bigotudas tienen su SOROSridad, su 016,su puto instituto de la mujer, su puto día, sus chiringuitos y los medios de comunicación. 

Los hombres no tenemos nada, y cuando más necesitamos la camaradería entre nosotros, más nos devoramos entre nosotros como lobos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Feb 2022)

¿Qué coño hace esta mierda de hilo en el principal?


----------



## butricio (16 Feb 2022)

Se acabara comiendo un viogen


----------



## pr0orz1337 (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> *Amigo* de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos



¿Y quieres seguir siendo amigo de un "tonto"?

Dime con quien vas y te diré quien eres. 

Nunca es tarde para deshacerse de un mangina. Es como si tienes un amigo que le gusta untarse con efluvios de mofeta.


----------



## anduriña (16 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo es que sigo sin entender que un hombre consienta que su mujer vaya a zorrear al gimnasio, yoga, bailes de salón… es el momento de decirle adiós , si ves que no puedes económicamente VETE A COMPRAR TABACO AUNQUE NO FUMES.
> 
> Yo conocí un caso peor aún, el currante de fábrica con salario bajo, ella tía buena que no se que le vio a él, se casan y tienen una hija, ella empieza a trabajar y en semanas se la está follando el jefe, el del trabajo a casa y a cuidar a la hija, ella llega a llamarlo desgraciado y le suelta MI JEFE SI SABE VIVIR, el jefe casado y solo la quiere para follarla y a pesar de eso ella tan contenta, el tragando cuernos y lo sabe todo el barrio ya que la mujer no se esconde y muchas veces después de lefarla el jefe la lleva a casa y le come el hocico en el coche delante de su portería.
> 
> ...



Yo conocí a una divorciada cuyo marido la había dejado por su mejor amiga y la divorciada lo defendía. Promotor en Gerona en los años buenos de la burbuja.

Y la divorciada, sin embargo, despreciaba a los infelices con los que salía, Claro, no tenían el nivel económico del ex.

------------------------------------

Sobre lo que comentáis. A mí ya me ha pasado que alguna casada -y con hijos- me ha tirado los tejos de manera descarado. O alguna a punto de casarse (formalísima ella), a ver si hacía un upgrade (en aquel las expectativas sobre mi futuro eran muy llamativas).

Yo tengo un posición económica razonablemente buena y no soy nada feo.
Pero soy muy tímido y no doy pie a estas cosas. Con lo que me pregunto qué le pasará a la gente que tenga mucho éxito con las mujeres de por sí.

Se las deben tener que sacar de encima continuamente o, para aquéllos sin escrúpulos, tener un harén montado.


----------



## tv eye (16 Feb 2022)

Un hombre puede ser muchas cosas y tener muchos defectos, incluso graves, pero lo que nunca nunca puede ser es un cornudo consentido. Estar preso es muchísimo más digno, hasta suicidarse lo es.


----------



## Cuqui (16 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo es que sigo sin entender que un hombre consienta que su mujer vaya a zorrear al gimnasio, yoga, bailes de salón… es el momento de decirle adiós , si ves que no puedes económicamente VETE A COMPRAR TABACO AUNQUE NO FUMES.
> 
> Yo conocí un caso peor aún, el currante de fábrica con salario bajo, ella tía buena que no se que le vio a él, se casan y tienen una hija, ella empieza a trabajar y en semanas se la está follando el jefe, el del trabajo a casa y a cuidar a la hija, ella llega a llamarlo desgraciado y le suelta MI JEFE SI SABE VIVIR, el jefe casado y solo la quiere para follarla y a pesar de eso ella tan contenta, el tragando cuernos y lo sabe todo el barrio ya que la mujer no se esconde y muchas veces después de lefarla el jefe la lleva a casa y le come el hocico en el coche delante de su portería.
> 
> ...



Pero hijodeputa no nos dejes asi, cuentanos el final!! él se largó, ella lo dejó? HABLA, JODER


----------



## jesus88 (16 Feb 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo conocí a una divorciada cuyo marido la había dejado por su mejor amiga y la divorciada lo defendía. Promotor en Gerona en los años buenos de la burbuja.
> 
> Y la divorciada, sin embargo, despreciaba a los infelices con los que salía, Claro, no tenían el nivel económico del ex.
> 
> ...



son muy putas, a los muy atractivos, nos comen con los ojos.


----------



## dabuti (16 Feb 2022)

El amigo eres tú y lo sabes, cornudo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



No sers que se aburra sino que ningún tío va a querer a esa zorra con hijos como pareja sería.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.
> 
> En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".



Que dices retardado? La infidelidad no tiene ninguna relevancia en casos de divorcio a menos que abandonara el hogar o dejará de pagar o cuidar a los hijos. 

A los jueces se la soplan los cuernos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Feb 2022)

Está ya vendido. Va a dar igual que esconda la cabeza en la arena. NO depende de él que la cosa se vaya a tomar por saco. Bastará que un día la mujer se levante tonta y quiera meter en la casa al cachas para que él salga por la ventana.

Así pues en lugar de mirar para otro lado como un simplón, lo que debería es aprovechar ahora que ella todavía no está en "alerta máxima" para ir preparando la ruptura en las mejores condiciones posibles. Sacar dinero del banco, dejar el trabajo o buscarse uno en negro, es decir ir preparando la guerra, porque como ya han dicho antes, tendrá deshonor y tendrá guerra.


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Ces25 dijo:


> Hay muchos hombres aguantando lo indecible por estar con sus hijos y por no dar el gusto al NWO de meterles en las estadísticas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los hijos no tienen la culpa de que sus madres sean unas putas... Y los varones machirulos heteropatriarcales sacrificandose no por ser manginazos sino... por sus hijos.
Conozco un caso de uno, funcionario de buena buena paga, que no quiere que su hijo pequeño pague el pato...
Me da una pena del copon el tio. Su mujer, una lorealista hija de puta (y fea la gorda...) que espero que un dia reciba lo que da. Yo ya le he dicho que le de boleto pero es que al final le acabas entendiendo...
Yo en mis años mozos de vicioso vi en tiempo real el comportamiento de muchas mujeres CASADAS y ahi ves LA REALIDAD...


----------



## Lechuga verde (16 Feb 2022)

Me nutre, me la juego a que es española jojojo


----------



## Impresionante (16 Feb 2022)

Luego algunos se preguntan porque hay solteros sin churumbeles


----------



## El gostoso (16 Feb 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Está jodido, si no se divorcia él, lo hará ella. Juntarse con una tía hoy día es demasiado arriesgado,dependes de su buena vuntad ya que lasleyes son en extremo abusivas contra los hombres.
> 
> Yo dejé embarazada a una con la que me estaba viendo fines de semana y yo pensaba tomaba la píldora. Ahora custodia compartida y le paso pensión y tal.
> 
> Cada día doy gracias a Dios por podérmelo permitir económicamente. Tu amigo está muerto en vida. No vuelvo a juntarme ni con la princesa de disneylandia.



Como lo reconociste? Se te va la pinza colega, no te haces test de ADN y tiraas palante o te piras del país, y no, no te pueden extraditar por ese motivo.


Flipante las tragaderas de algunos


----------



## magufone (16 Feb 2022)

Impresionante dijo:


> Luego algunos se preguntan porque hay solteros sin churumbeles



Como no encuentres a alguien que tenga muy claro el sentido del compromiso y la lealtad, jodido esta el tema... La cabra siempre tira para el monte...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (16 Feb 2022)

hoy solo se casan los betas, los alfas se follan a las mujeres de los betas y estos se tragan las denuncias falsas de viogen...


----------



## circonita (16 Feb 2022)

Vamos a explicar una cosita para los menores de edad mentales de este foro.

1º Si la mujer trabaja, al 100% se la va a follar otro.
2º Si la mujer es joven y/o está medio bien, pues la probabilidad de que se la estén follando es del 5000%

La mayoría de la población de este país donde la mujer y el hombre tienen que trabajar para pagar la hipoteca, que sepa que a su mujer se la están follando sí o sí y la mayoría lo saben y la mayoría se hacen el tonto por la cuenta que les trae.

También hay mujeres y hombres que por aquello de que el roce hace el cariño termina follándose en el trabajo al compañero/a, sin cuestiones económicas de por medio.

Si se hiciesen de forma obligatoria los test de ADN en cada nacimiento, cada día se abrirían telediarios....

Alguien lo tenía que decir.

Cornudos/as es lo que hay, si no te gusta, pues te jodes.


----------



## RRMartinez (16 Feb 2022)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> El ultimo viaje fue a sevilla... eso si, tias derroidas totalmente... las oi decir : Lo que pase en sevilla se queda en sevilla... me descojonaba por dentro con las putas feas... como no os pille un camion y os quedeis alli japutas...



"Lo que pase en Gijón se queda en Gijón'. Eso miso le oí a un grupo de 6 señoras de 40-45 la última vez que tuve que viajar en tren. Imagino que casadas, por la frasecita, a saberse si con larvas algunas de ellas.

Menudo comportamiento vergonzoso, como quinceañeras bebiendo, dando voces, haciéndose selfies con morritos jiji jaja delante de todo el vagón. Vestidas para matar y maquilladas como puertas.

*a veces pienso que hoy día lo más sensato es poner cuernos preventivos desde el inicio de la relación y a lo largo de los años*


----------



## tomcat ii (16 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Como lo reconociste? Se te va la pinza colega, no te haces test de ADN y tiraas palante o te piras del país, y no, no te pueden extraditar por ese motivo.
> 
> 
> Flipante las tragaderas de algunos



La reconocí porque era clavadita a mi, si no es mia, tiene que ser de mi hermano. La verdad es que estoy muy bien con la niña, me hace muy feliz y la custodia compartida está muy bien, me sale caro pero tengo una hija a la que adoro y no tengo que aguantar a ninguna mujer, de echo es bastante ideal si te lo puedes permitir.


----------



## gpm (16 Feb 2022)

tomcat ii dijo:


> Está jodido, si no se divorcia él, lo hará ella. Juntarse con una tía hoy día es demasiado arriesgado,dependes de su buena vuntad ya que lasleyes son en extremo abusivas contra los hombres.
> 
> Yo dejé embarazada a una con la que me estaba viendo fines de semana y yo pensaba tomaba la píldora. Ahora custodia compartida y le paso pensión y tal.
> 
> Cada día doy gracias a Dios por podérmelo permitir económicamente. Tu amigo está muerto en vida. No vuelvo a juntarme ni con la princesa de disneylandia.




No hacerte un test de paternidad a escondidas es de nivel @Solidario García @dabuti y @xicomaIo


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Feb 2022)

La verdad divorciarse y destruir todo lo construido para volver a arrejuntarse con una zorrupia que haya estado con 400.000 en el mejor de los casos y que dejará la relación después de destruirte de nuevo la vida.

Habría que ponerse en la piel de ese hombre.

Suponer que otras relaciónes aun siendo fieles , son ideales, es mucha imaginación.

Creo que de lo que se trata realmente es de tener un hogar qué más o menos funcione.

Lo ideal sería contratar una madre de alquiler , que a su vez fuese ama de llaves y pagarle un sueldo por servicios sexuales, sin que ella tuviese capacidad de condicionar tu vida...

Y a la que pudieses despedir cuando te diese la cara.


----------



## INE (16 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Le embargan la nómina . E incluso si quieren toda la nómina.
> 
> A un tio le embargaron una pensión por minusvalia, tras el divircio porque esos eran sus únicos ingresos declarados. Los 500 o 600€ que cobraba entonces por esa prestación le fueron embargados durante 20 años en regimen de pensión alimenticia y compensatoria para sus hijos.
> 
> Asi que cuidado que como vayan a por vosotros no se andan con rodeos..



A mí me hacen eso y organizo una matanza.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (16 Feb 2022)

La única solución va a ser divorciarse de esa mala pécora, pillar la pasta del finiquito y con 4 duros montarse algo muy muy lejos de aqui, en algún país paradisíaco a poder ser, de esos donde hay blowjob bar's y donde siempre hace sol.


----------



## Trurl (16 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Pues para ser "abogado" se te ve bastante cortito..., pobre del que tenga la "suerte" de ser tu cliente...
> 
> Pero bueno, si tu dices que en caso de divorcio, CON INFIDELIDAD PROBADA por parte de la mujer, un juez con dos dedos de frente se va a tragar una denuncia por viogen presentada tras demostrarse esa infidelidad habra que creerte...
> 
> Y si eres un "abogado" tan avispado que aconsejarias a una clienta en caso de divoricio alegar viogen falsa tras demostrase infidelidad por su parte repito lo de antes: pobre del que tenga la desgracia de tenerte por abogado...



Usted no tiene ni idea de la ley socialista vigente. No hace falta alegar ningún motivo para divorciarte. Simplemente que ya no quieres seguir en pareja. Una infidelidad puede ser para ti motivo de divorcio o no, depende de tu forma de ser. A un juez le importa un pito que cualquiera de los miembros de la pareja tenga cuernos o no, porque la vida sexual de cada uno forma parte se su libertad sexual...si tu mujer te pone los cuernos lo aceptas y sigues o no lo aceptas y te divorcias. Si dices al juez que tu mujer ha sido una puta, te condenará por faltar y por no respetar la libertad sexual de tu mujer. 

Si pones pruebas de un detective con tu mujer follando en primer plano con tres sidosos y dos sifilíticos, es posible que seas avisado de que revelar la vida privada de tu mujer es delito, y para el divorcio será poco más que una razón, y ya digo que no hace falta motivo alguno para un divorcio.
Si la mujer te presenta una denuncia viogen y tu muestras pruebas de detective y médicos de que es una puta y que te ha contagiado sífilis, gonorrea y herpes genital, la jueza viogen determinará que te has pasado de la raya en el enfado y la has agredido porque ella no necesita ninguna prueba.
Esto, por supuesto, es una exageración. La mujer necesita testigos de fuertes discusiones y golpes y también informe médico de lesiones graves para que prospere una denuncia viogen, además de informes, psicológicos de que el hombre es violento, que va con la exploración a los posibles hijos (exploración es como se llama al interrogatorio a menores).con resultado de hijos asustados por el violento y odioso padre.

Pero para presentar la denuncia viogen la mujer no necesita pruebas y, sin pruebas, serás llevado al calabozo y recibirás.un juicio rápido el próximo día hábil. Ahí el un juez determinará si la denuncia procede o no. Si es una jueza feminazi y tú eres un idiota asustado y amenazante, te encierra y te echa de casa


----------



## siemprelomismo (16 Feb 2022)

FOROCOCHES es el mayor foro de RETRASADOS MENTALES que he visto en toda mi vida, y creo que nadie le supera a excepción la mierda esa de web de cotilleos de la gente.

Pides ayuda a la gente pero en vez de ayudar con cabeza son la misma TV que vierte mierda a diario a la población con mascarilla (la que no les llega oxígeno al cerebro). Y luego los insultos cada 2x3 que eso si que no lo entiendo, osea te dejas insultar por un retrasado? (esto tampoco me entra en la cabeza)


----------



## lascanteras723 (16 Feb 2022)

Una vez os den vástagos son las madres de vuestros hijos y a tomar por saco.


----------



## Rey patata (16 Feb 2022)

La única manera de tragar con eso y perdonar eso es hacer tu lo mismo.


----------



## siemprelomismo (16 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Cierto, con la diferencia que esas mujeres se podían divorciar y ponerse a trabajar, y este hombre no tiene esa capacidad, pues quedaría en la calle, pasando dos manutenciones con un sueldo de 1100€



Para eso existen las agencias de detectives privados, el gancho o la grabas teniendo relación, se presenta en juzgados la pruebas, pides divorcio y la manutención la paga ella.


----------



## lascanteras723 (16 Feb 2022)

Rey patata dijo:


> La única manera de tragar con eso y perdonar eso es hacer tu lo mismo.



No si tú quieres hacerle saber que eres superior moralmente a ella.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> Usted no tiene ni idea de la ley socialista vigente. No hace falta alegar ningún motivo para divorciarte. Simplemente que ya no quieres seguir en pareja. Una infidelidad puede ser para ti motivo de divorcio o no, depende de tu forma de ser. A un juez le importa un pito que cualquiera de los miembros de la pareja tenga cuernos o no, porque la vida sexual de cada uno forma parte se su libertad sexual...si tu mujer te pone los cuernos lo aceptas y sigues o no lo aceptas y te divorcias. Si dices al juez que tu mujer ha sido una puta, te condenará por faltar y por no respetar la libertad sexual de tu mujer.
> 
> Si pones pruebas de un detective con tu mujer follando en primer plano con tres sidosos y dos sifilíticos, es posible que seas avisado de que revelar la vida privada de tu mujer es delito, y para el divorcio será poco más que una razón, y ya digo que no hace falta motivo alguno para un divorcio.
> Si la mujer te presenta una denuncia viogen y tu muestras pruebas de detective y médicos de que es una puta y que te ha contagiado sífilis, gonorrea y herpes genital, la jueza viogen determinará que te has pasado de la raya en el enfado y la has agredido porque ella no necesita ninguna prueba.
> ...









Pena de muerte en Irán por lo que en España es una normalidad . Si se contase el adulterio y el aborto como delito , seríamos el país con más delitos


https://www.debate.com.mx/mundo/Esposo-y-amante-son-condenados-a-muerte-en-Iran-suegro-insistio-en-que-los-ejecutaran-20211106-0223.html https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4882179/0/iran-sentencia-horca-hombre-amante-masculino-adulterio/ Un hombre iraní casado y su amante, también hombre, han...




www.burbuja.info










El adulterio fue delito en España hasta 1978, castigado con hasta 6 años de cárcel .


El adulterio fue delito en España hasta 1978, castigado con hasta 6 años de cárcel En 1976 tuvo lugar en Zaragoza un juicio contra una mujer casada. La acusada fue denunciada por su marido a raíz de un viaje que hizo a Canarias en compañía de otro hombre. El caso tuvo una repercusión nacional...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Noapp1 (17 Feb 2022)

Un hogar es donde hay AMOR.

Muchas parejas siguen juntas por mandato biológico, no porque estén enamoradas.


----------



## reniris (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Yo tengo un primo político que lo ha aceptado y su mujer(mi prima) lleva poniendole los cuernos desde hace unos 15 años,la situación es poco menos que increible.

Además es algo tan evidente que se ha dejado de comentar en la familia,cuando se habla de ellos se zanja la conversación con un "cada uno hace su vida y punto".

No entiendo a la gente que hace esto la verdad.


----------



## lascanteras723 (17 Feb 2022)

Como hacemos para bajar el precio de la vivienda? Es la única solución ser propietarios antes de juntarnos con hembras.


----------



## Shugo (17 Feb 2022)

La mejor novela mexicana se llama Pedro Páramo, éste es el cacique del pueblo. Cuando el amor de su vida se muere las campanas de la iglesia tocan día y noche por lo que la gente piensa que es llamado a fiesta y empieza a llegar a celebrar. Para Pedro esto es intolerable, en venganza se sienta a la salida del pueblo a morirse de hambre y matar junto con él al pueblo. ¿Lo captan?


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Feb 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Cuando reflexiono sobre la cantidad de hombres que sufren situaciones de violencia como esa, pienso que deberíamos agruparnos en asociaciones masculinas ,pagando todo el mundo una cuota para poder optar a defensa jurídica y asesoramiento legal.
> Pero luego veo comentarios en plan darwinismo social, tales como que él se lo merece o que se joda, por cobrar el salario mínimo interprofesional.
> Las bigotudas tienen su SOROSridad, su 016,su puto instituto de la mujer, su puto día, sus chiringuitos y los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Los hombres no tenemos nada, y cuando más necesitamos la camaradería entre nosotros, más nos devoramos entre nosotros como lobos.



Ellas están unidas y nosotros no, encima tienen a los HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA FEMINISTOS de su parte . La única solución es no atarse a una mujerA, sexo y punto .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Feb 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pero hijodeputa no nos dejes asi, cuentanos el final!! él se largó, ella lo dejó? HABLA, JODER



Que yo sepa ella sigue tragando Lefa del jefe y él sigue agachándose cuando pasa por el marco de una puerta.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Paisaje (17 Feb 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
> Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...



cornudo y apaleado


----------



## M.Karl (17 Feb 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Un infierno.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Feb 2022)

Menuda gilipollez. Lo único que tendría que hacer él es follarse a otras y, para más choteo, presentarle al ligue a la mujer, diciendo que esta última es una amiga. Y después, ver cómo le cambia el color de la cara XD


----------



## damnit (17 Feb 2022)

Aquí se dan una serie de condiciones muy típicamente endémicas de España:

- betilla se casa con la primera que le hace caso. Cuando el hombre no elige, es la mujer la que elige por el. Y ellas eligen siempre mal. 
- mileurista viviendo por encima de sus posibilidades. Esto es un clásico. En el avión siempre te dicen “lleva en cabina el equipaje que tu puedas subir solo a los maleteros del techo”. Pues esto es igual, si tienes un sueldo de 1100 igual no puedes permitirte ni esa hipoteca ni esa familia numerosa
- volviendo al punto 1, tener 2 hijos que posiblemente fueran para “ver si arreglamos la relación”… garantía de desastre para todos.

¿sabéis quién sale ganando de todo esto no?


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (17 Feb 2022)

Joder cómo están las cabezas. Si al final van tener razón las feminazis.
Este hilo viene de un hilo de forocoches, no es real.
Luego las respuestas son de traca, cuantos se habrán ido de putas ., Eso también son cuernos, ellas no tienen ese mercado así que se buscan amantes pero igual que los tios, joder lo que hay que oír. De toda la vida ha existido el estar juntos por conveniencia, o interés. O pensáis que solo lo hace el emérito.


----------



## magufone (17 Feb 2022)

[


RRMartinez dijo:


> "Lo que pase en Gijón se queda en Gijón'. Eso miso le oí a un grupo de 6 señoras de 40-45 la última vez que tuve que viajar en tren. Imagino que casadas, por la frasecita, a saberse si con larvas algunas de ellas.
> 
> Menudo comportamiento vergonzoso, como quinceañeras bebiendo, dando voces, haciéndose selfies con morritos jiji jaja delante de todo el vagón. Vestidas para matar y maquilladas como puertas.
> 
> *a veces pienso que hoy día lo más sensato es poner cuernos preventivos desde el inicio de la relación y a lo largo de los años*



Cuando la relación esta todavia fraguandose, ir empezando, mejor.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

lascanteras723 dijo:


> Como hacemos para bajar el precio de la vivienda? Es la única solución ser propietarios antes de juntarnos con hembras.



No, mejor solución es que las propietarias sean ellas y tener uno el piso a buen recaudo o los ahorros correspondientes.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Ellas están unidas y nosotros no, encima tienen a los HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA FEMINISTOS de su parte . La única solución es no atarse a una mujerA, sexo y punto .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



A los feministos, todo lo que les pase se lo tienen bien merecido.


----------



## Artorias (17 Feb 2022)

Trurl dijo:


> *Usted no tiene ni idea de la ley socialista vigente*. No hace falta alegar ningún motivo para divorciarte. Simplemente que ya no quieres seguir en pareja. Una infidelidad puede ser para ti motivo de divorcio o no, depende de tu forma de ser. A un juez le importa un pito que cualquiera de los miembros de la pareja tenga cuernos o no, porque la vida sexual de cada uno forma parte se su libertad sexual...si tu mujer te pone los cuernos lo aceptas y sigues o no lo aceptas y te divorcias. Si dices al juez que tu mujer ha sido una puta, te condenará por faltar y por no respetar la libertad sexual de tu mujer.
> 
> Si pones pruebas de un detective con tu mujer follando en primer plano con tres sidosos y dos sifilíticos, es posible que seas avisado de que revelar la vida privada de tu mujer es delito, y para el divorcio será poco más que una razón, y ya digo que no hace falta motivo alguno para un divorcio.
> Si la mujer te presenta una denuncia viogen y tu muestras pruebas de detective y médicos de que es una puta y que te ha contagiado sífilis, gonorrea y herpes genital, la jueza viogen determinará que te has pasado de la raya en el enfado y la has agredido porque ella no necesita ninguna prueba.
> ...



Que diga eso alguien que ha escrito los tres parrafos que cito llenos de chorradas y gilipolleces tiene guasa...

A ti si se te ve puesto en leyes y derecho, catedratico como minimo debes ser...


----------



## la_trotona (17 Feb 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Cuando reflexiono sobre la cantidad de hombres que sufren situaciones de violencia como esa, pienso que deberíamos agruparnos en asociaciones masculinas ,pagando todo el mundo una cuota para poder optar a defensa jurídica y asesoramiento legal.
> Pero luego veo comentarios en plan darwinismo social, tales como que él se lo merece o que se joda, por cobrar el salario mínimo interprofesional.
> Las bigotudas tienen su SOROSridad, su 016,su puto instituto de la mujer, su puto día, sus chiringuitos y los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Los hombres no tenemos nada, y cuando más necesitamos la camaradería entre nosotros, más nos devoramos entre nosotros como lobos.



Mentira, ya existen algunas de esas asociaciones, pero apenas tienen asociados, porque muchos en cuanto encuentran otra, se largan de ahí y a vivir supuestamente felices. Añadiendo además la cantidad de imbéciles que todavía van de aliades.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

Punitivum dijo:


> Cuando reflexiono sobre la cantidad de hombres que sufren situaciones de violencia como esa, pienso que deberíamos agruparnos en asociaciones masculinas ,pagando todo el mundo una cuota para poder optar a defensa jurídica y asesoramiento legal.
> Pero luego veo comentarios en plan darwinismo social, tales como que él se lo merece o que se joda, por cobrar el salario mínimo interprofesional.
> Las bigotudas tienen su SOROSridad, su 016,su puto instituto de la mujer, su puto día, sus chiringuitos y los medios de comunicación.
> 
> Los hombres no tenemos nada, y cuando más necesitamos la camaradería entre nosotros, más nos devoramos entre nosotros como lobos.



Los hombres jamás vamos a estar unidos. Siempre habrá hombres dispuestos a hacer cualquier cosa por una mujer. Ellas son gregarias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Yo conocí a una divorciada cuyo marido la había dejado por su mejor amiga y la divorciada lo defendía. Promotor en Gerona en los años buenos de la burbuja.
> 
> Y la divorciada, sin embargo, despreciaba a los infelices con los que salía, Claro, no tenían el nivel económico del ex.
> 
> ...



Hipergamia pura y dura. Yo, que en el mundo real no me como una mierda, en mi trabajo, al ser "autoridad" he tenido que salir de decenas de situaciones donde me buscaban problemas.


----------



## Casino (17 Feb 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> No has dado ni una, cuñao de bar...



¿qué eres, un recién egresado?

Mira payaso, aunque teóricamente no haya reducciones, sí que las hay. Se realizan de forma individualizada considerando las circunstancias del reo, su tratamiento reeducador y su posible reinserción.


Pero claro, para un mongolo como tú hacer una carrera en prisión no es reeducador, y no aumenta las posibilidades de reinserción.

Mira, lo mejor es que te ponga en el ignore, vas a estar ahí en tu salsa porque está abarrotado de subnormales.

A tomar por culo tontopoias.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (17 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es insufrible. Como mucho intentar hablar con ella para divorcio, casa vendida y custodia compartida sin pensión o le haces la vida imposible.



Pues yo creo que muchos matrimonios viven como si fueran amigos compartiendo piso aunque no haya infidelidades de por medio. 

La raya roja seria no traerse al amante a casa, pero a partir de ahi, pienso que tiene mas ventajas que inconvenientes. Ahorras gastos de abogados, pensiones, custodias compartidas etc...


----------



## Burrocracia (17 Feb 2022)

Penalización de algún tipo de adulterio ya ! Si no para que es el paripé en el registro civil ?


----------



## PACOJONES (18 Feb 2022)

Entones cual seria la solucion? ya que segun tu no puedes decirle o hacerle nada porque todo se consideraria coaccion o constitutivo de delito? arruinar tu vida y dejar que ella disfrute de la suya hasta que los hijos se haan mayores? Que decision mas inteligente la tuya

Hoy en dia muchas parejas se separan y siguen compartiendo piso porque no les queda otra, previa conversacion, no es algo tan inusual, basta con decidirlo entre los 2, y basta con la simple excusa de que como no hay sexo la pareja no funciona, y si se pone tonta tienes el as en la mangade la infidelidad para sacarlo cuando tu abogado te diga que es el momento oportuno.


----------



## Gothaus (18 Feb 2022)

Hombre, si se las encuentran "por casualidad" es manipular un poco, pero es de justicia. Lo que usted propone es interpretar el papel de malo durante 10-15 años y vivir una mentira, eso sí que es una manipulación consentida, por callar, y por parte de la arpía, que malmete contra el padre. Y, precisamente, en la etapa en la que más disfrutas de tus hijos y ellos de ti. De ningún modo. Los niños no son tontos y merecen saber la verdad. Se puede decir más cruda o más suave, pero hay que decirla: mirad, vuestra madre y yo nos separamos porque vuestra madre ya no me quiere y se ha ido con otros hombres y yo no puedo tolerar eso, por lo que el matrimonio se rompe. Y esto no quiere decir que vuestra madre o yo no os queramos, al contrario. Lo que pasa es que papá y mamá ya no pueden seguir juntos por lo que ha pasado.

Se explica y punto. No son tontos. Es mejor que sepan las causas que vivir una mentira porque la mentira les jode más la vida. Y, total, la que ha roto la familia y no ha pensado en ella es la puta de la madre. Los niños y el padre son víctimas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pues yo creo que muchos matrimonios viven como si fueran amigos compartiendo piso aunque no haya infidelidades de por medio.
> 
> La raya roja seria no traerse al amante a casa, pero a partir de ahi, pienso que tiene mas ventajas que inconvenientes. Ahorras gastos de abogados, pensiones, custodias compartidas etc...



Conociendo a las mujeres es imposible que no se busquen a otro.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Feb 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> No cuela.
> 
> ¿Que tiene que ver ser infiel con sentirse amenazado y coaccionado?.
> 
> En un divorcio, como se demuestre la indefilidad (sea del hombre o la mujer) tienes todas las de perder. El matrimonio no deja de ser un "contrato" y la infedilidad es una de las causas mas evidentes de ruptura de ese "contrato".




Joder no sabes dónde pones los pies


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Feb 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Penalización de algún tipo de adulterio ya ! Si no para que es el paripé en el registro civil ?



Debería ser así. Un matrimonio es un contrato. Si una de las partes rompe el contrato debe ser esa parte quien pague.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (5 Abr 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Amigo de 39 años,casado y con 2 hijos
> 
> 
> Su mujer sabemos que se ha liado con unos pocos,paso de Charo a tía de gym en unos meses
> ...



Lo mejor que puede hacer es buscarse a otra manteniendo esas reglas. Él no tiene por qué hacerla pagar por lo que haga, ya vendrá la vida, que es más dura y más puta que cualquiera de estas zorras.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (5 Abr 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> Lo mejor que puede hacer es buscarse a otra manteniendo esas reglas. Él no tiene por qué hacerla pagar por lo que haga, ya vendrá la vida, que es más dura y más puta que cualquiera de estas zorras.



Pd: ando en una situación similar y ya me lo tomo como quiero. Cuando aparezca alguna me va a dar igual lo que haya, si ellas no respetan nosotros tampoco. Una cosa es descubrir las cartas y otra hacerlo antes de terminar la jugada.


----------



## arangul (5 Abr 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Admitió los cuernos por no tener divorcio...
> Tiene cuernos y tendrá divorcio...



apuesto por esto,aguien que cubra a apuesta


----------



## Hagakurenomi (5 Abr 2022)

polnet dijo:


> Cierto, con la diferencia que esas mujeres se podían divorciar y ponerse a trabajar, y este hombre no tiene esa capacidad, pues quedaría en la calle, pasando dos manutenciones con un sueldo de 1100€



Sale más barato matar politicianos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Abr 2022)

porque sidice algo se lleva una viogen, eso les pasa por maginas, en la sociedad feminista no se puede convivir con mujeres, deber ser totalmente apartadas de la vida de los hombres.


----------

